# Illogica certezza



## Circe (4 Marzo 2013)

Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
Perché???


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



Si, anch'io sono curiosa di sapere questo da un traditore..
forse è per orgoglio personale che non si riesce ad accettare un tradimento?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali *é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire*? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


e tu lascia che la pensi così...che ti frega???

forse percepisce che siete diversi sotto quel punto di vista...una donna ,una madre magari è un tantino più impegnata, più riflessiva...ma ripeto..a te cosa cambia?...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



Come mai hai questa certezza?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come mai hai questa certezza?


beh io mi chiederei come mai cel'ha lui questa certezza...
perchè è una certezza che non può avere nessuno...
si può sperare e avere fiducia...non rompersi il cervello in due dalla gelosia e dal dubbio è cosa buona e giusta..ma da qui ad avere la certezza ce ne passa...

ma ripeto circetta che te ne frega..lascia che la pensi così..

e se mai..dico..se mai...questa sua certezza dovrebbe come dire....CROLLARE....ti aiuteremo a raccoglierlo con il cucchiaio...:rotfl:

è sempre chi cade dal ramo più alto che si fa male...
(sono starda?...)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Circe sali su un treno, sali su un aereo, sali su un auto
e in men che non si dica
lo convinceremo...

E porterai come trofeo 
una delle mutande del conte

ti farò scegliere 
tranne la bandiera dei tre teschi...

Considera cosa fatta!

Per te mi offro capro espiatorio
vittima sacrificale
gladiatore 

Così finirai di piangere
e rideremo

e porterai al tuo lui
in dono

un bel cornetto nuovo fiammante

Nella nostra illogica certezza.

Forza...
Parti...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe sali su un treno, sali su un aereo, sali su un auto
> e in men che non si dica
> lo convinceremo...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


E' geloso?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Circe, ma dillo chiaramente a tuo marito. "Caro, tu ti sei sollazzato tanto tempo e con la mia migliore amica, penso che tu possa adesso capire che se volessi tu non potresti dirmi nulla, se non stare zitto e subire!"


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo?
> È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse:
> chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



hai detto tutto Circe....
il tuo thread potrebbe iniziare e finire qui.

però potrei aggiungere una : hai mai sentito parlare
di traditori *gelosissimi* del loro partner ?
Ma non solo...tradiscono di brutto e sono sospettosi, cercano tracce
sull'altro di un inesistente tradimento, ti seguono convinti di cercare
chissà che. Nulla trovano quando il partner -come spesso accade- è fedele.

ce ne vuole di faccia di c.....
e un buon analista per certi soggetti.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> *Perché *dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali* é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire?* *Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo?* È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



Perchè, per quanto ci si possa convincere che se uno/a volesse potrebbe tradire quando lo vorrebbe, in realtà non è così.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io mi chiederei come mai cel'ha lui questa certezza...
> perchè è una certezza che non può avere nessuno...
> si può sperare e avere fiducia...non rompersi il cervello in due dalla gelosia e dal dubbio è cosa buona e giusta..ma da qui ad avere la certezza ce ne passa...
> 
> ...


Domandavo appunto per avere conferma di un loro dialogo, atto appunto a sapere se è circe convinta di questo oppure se è frutto di un loro colloquio, o magari frutto di un qualcosa che lei ha capito sotto intendendo certi loro discorsi. Insomma domandavo.:rotfl:

Non volevo scriverlo, perchè dopo, certi utentoli scassano la minchia presumendo e presumendo e presumendo.. cioè scassano la minchia. comunque quello che volevo non dire è questo, "mia moglie mi disse, Clà se ti capita di doverti infatuare di una donna, se puoi parlamene, Clà se tu mi tradirai io ti perdonerò."


----------



## tommy (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Circe, ma dillo chiaramente a tuo marito. "Caro, tu ti sei sollazzato tanto tempo e con la mia migliore amica, penso che tu possa adesso capire che se volessi tu non potresti dirmi nulla, se non stare zitto e subire!"


potrebbe farlo, alla faccia del sentimento che prova, della sofferenza che ha provato quando il soggetto era suo marito, dei pensieri di condanna frustrazione provati dopo il tradimento del marito. Non a caso sei tu Daniele a postare, vendetta per secondo nome. Non dico che non sia giusto vendicarsi, ma, dopo che si è tornati insieme, che si è messo in chiaro che ci si voleva riprovare insieme, che ci si è messi d'impegno e poi.. me ne esco con una frase del tipo "se volessi.. tu non potresti dirmi nulla"... mmm no, a me sa tanto di storia reiniziata male, come vabbè adesso sono sola dove andrò, che farò, dove dormirò, sai che c'è, io adesso mi tengo mio marito, proviamo e poi se capita altro bene, però finche mi vuole me lo godo a modo mio..

e poi capita l'occasione..


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> potrebbe farlo, alla faccia del sentimento che prova, della sofferenza che ha provato quando il soggetto era suo marito, dei pensieri di condanna frustrazione provati dopo il tradimento del marito. Non a caso sei tu Daniele a postare, vendetta per secondo nome. Non dico che non sia giusto vendicarsi, ma, dopo che si è tornati insieme, che si è messo in chiaro che ci si voleva riprovare insieme, che ci si è messi d'impegno e poi.. me ne esco con una frase del tipo "se volessi.. tu non potresti dirmi nulla"... mmm no, a me sa tanto di storia reiniziata male, come vabbè adesso sono sola dove andrò, che farò, dove dormirò, sai che c'è, io adesso mi tengo mio marito, proviamo e poi se capita altro bene, però finche mi vuole me lo godo a modo mio..
> 
> e poi capita l'occasione..


Assolutamente no, anche se si ricomincia il traditore non ha la statura d'animo per poter anche solo lamentarsi in caso di corna, anche se non per vendetta, ma deve stare zitto e subire, al massimo può dire che il tradito ha dimostrato di essere della stessa pasta, ma null'altro. Non capisco come un traditore del cazzo possa lamentarsi se tradito, non ha senso!!!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

circe tesoro...
per tanto tempo ti sei domandata,chiesta di lui...di cosa aveva dentro..del perchè e per come...
hai nuotato per tanto tempo in un mare di merda(scusa ma non trovo termine più adatto)
hai speso parole, fiato e lacrime..
adesso che forse sei pulita e asciutta, adesso che hai indossato i vestiti nuovi..te li vuoi sporcare con certe domande?..
finisci con quel che ha fatto lui e ricominci con quello che per assurdo potresti far tu??
io non parlerei di certe cose..io eviterei certi argomenti con lui se vuoi un consiglio..

eri sulla strada giusta non ti fare attrarre dalle bancarelle di scarsa qualità site nelle traversine...non vendono nulla di buono...


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> potrebbe farlo, alla faccia del sentimento che prova, della sofferenza che ha provato quando il soggetto era suo marito, dei pensieri di condanna frustrazione provati dopo il tradimento del marito. Non a caso sei tu Daniele a postare, vendetta per secondo nome. Non dico che non sia giusto vendicarsi, ma, dopo che si è tornati insieme, che si è messo in chiaro che ci si voleva riprovare insieme, che ci si è messi d'impegno e poi.. me ne esco con una frase del tipo "se volessi.. tu non potresti dirmi nulla"... mmm no, *a me sa tanto di storia reiniziata male, come vabbè adesso sono sola dove andrò, che farò, dove dormirò, sai che c'è, io adesso mi tengo mio marito, proviamo e poi se capita altro bene, però finche mi vuole me lo godo a modo mio*..
> 
> e poi capita l'occasione..


Si, non si può sottacere.

Tuttavia le storie in genere sono molto complesse, ognuna ha dei risvolti per cui le apparenze portano spesso a valutazioni un po' superficiali (il blu intendo).


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Perchè fino a che gliene parli... sono parole al vento. Perchè una persona che ha creduto nella fedeltà, nella lealtà di un rapporto, quando decide di tradire, lo fa seguendo un bisogno talmente proprio ed inesprimibile da non poter neppure lontanamente pensare di parlarne. E non è facile. Prova a pensare se tu REALMENTE lo tradissi, nonostante tutto, nonostante il dolore subìto... glielo diresti? Prova ad immaginarti di ritorno a casa con l'odore di un altro uomo addosso, con il ricordo dei suoi abbracci, con il brivido al pensiero di quanto è avvenuto e potrebbe ancora avvenire... ne parleresti a tuo marito?
A che pro, una volta tratto il dado?
Parlarne in maniera ipotetica è solo un gioco.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anche se si ricomincia il traditore non ha la statura d'animo per poter anche solo lamentarsi in caso di corna, anche se non per vendetta, *ma deve stare zitto e subire, al massimo può dire che il tradito ha dimostrato di essere della stessa pasta,* ma null'altro. Non capisco come un traditore del cazzo possa lamentarsi se tradito, non ha senso!!!


minchia daniele...
se considerassi così mio marito non me lo sarei tenuto..corna o non corna...
ma scusa una persona è merda totale per te?
e allora la merda non me la tengo,tiro lo sciacquone e via.

in teoria ,caro daniele, una persona consapevole di tale abominio, una persona che sa cosa si prova e ciò nonostante tioene la famiglia unita non dovrebbe compiere un gesto simile.....o no?
se lo compie si deve assumere le stesse responsabilità che si è assunto l'altro...
o perchè TU lo hai fatto prima sei più merda di me e quindi devi stare zitto.
dove sta scritto.
se io ti mollo un ceffone in un momento di ire tu sei autorizzato a tirarmene due(perchè ci includi gli interessi?)
per la serie chi sbaglia per primo paga il conto per tutti?
bene...
davvero bella questa teoria..


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia daniele...
> se considerassi così mio marito non me lo sarei tenuto..corna o non corna...
> ma scusa una persona è merda totale per te?
> e allora la merda non me la tengo,tiro lo sciacquone e via.
> ...


No, semplicemente il traditore dovrebbe capire che succede il tradimento e dovrebbe essere l'ultima persona che ha qualcosa da dire se capita, mentre troppo spesso il traditore è figo finchè tradisce...ma se scopre due cornini ne fa un dramma che non posso comprendere.
Circe è stata cornificata ed umiliata in troppi modi, ha deciso di rimanere con suo marito, ma non per amore, non ci credo neppure morto, ma per il fatto che ormai le cose sono così, amen. Anche lui deve dire amen sulle possibilità future.


----------



## tommy (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anche se si ricomincia il traditore non ha la statura d'animo per poter anche solo lamentarsi in caso di corna, anche se non per vendetta, ma deve stare zitto e subire, al massimo può dire che il tradito ha dimostrato di essere della stessa pasta, ma null'altro. Non capisco come un traditore del cazzo possa lamentarsi se tradito, non ha senso!!!


aspetta, stiamo parlando di due soggetti diversi. tu fai riferimento al traditore che non può lamentarsi se tradito, io invece faccio riferimento all'ipocrisia e alla falsità del tradito che dopo che ha sbandierato amore e fedeltà ai 4 venti poi è capace di dire che il traditore deve stare zitto e subire.. cioè ti sei rovinato la vita con i tuoi pensieri di tradito, dopo tanto parlare e pensare hai trovato la forza per ricominciare e poi? e poi te ne esci con "il traditore deve stare zitto e subire".. cavolo guarda che il tradito ha gli stessi sentimenti del traditore, siamo esseri umani tutti ed essere traditi fa male in egual modo a tutti, sia ai traditi ritraditi che ai traditori traditi..
è la coerenza a cui mi riferisco!
A meno che, come dicevo poi, il rapporto non sia nato male.. si sta insieme perche ci si vuole riprovare ma c'è sempre quel tarlo.. quella vocina.. quel qualcosa che mina il rapporto..

capito daniele? però scusami, anche iltraditore pensa, cazzo questa qui dopo che l'ho tradita mi vuole ancora, forse davvero prova qualcosa per me nonostante tutto.. ci resterei molto male se in futuro mi tradisse e non potrò starmi zitto anche se io ho tradito per la prima volta, mi ha fatto la testa acqua con tutti i suoi dscorsi e poi adesso se ne esce a mò di ripicca che non dovrei dire niente, dovrei subire, me lo merito forse? magari se lo merita pure il traditore ma è dal lato del tradito che NON DEVE USCIRE QUELLA FRASE!!! W LA COERENZA


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, semplicemente il traditore dovrebbe capire che succede il tradimento e dovrebbe essere l'ultima persona che ha qualcosa da dire se capita, mentre troppo spesso il traditore è figo finchè tradisce...*ma se scopre due cornini ne fa un dramma che non posso comprendere.
> *Circe è stata cornificata ed umiliata in troppi modi, ha deciso di rimanere con suo marito, ma non per amore, non ci credo neppure morto, ma per il fatto che ormai le cose sono così, amen. Anche lui deve dire amen sulle possibilità future.


l'aver commesso un tradimento non crea uno scudo con il quale difendersi quando e se ci si scopre traditi..
anche lui proverà a suo volta quel che abbiamo provato noi.punto.

rosso:secondo te circe è una cretina?una stupida?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> aspetta, stiamo parlando di due soggetti diversi. tu fai riferimento al traditore che non può lamentarsi se tradito, io invece faccio riferimento all'ipocrisia e alla falsità del tradito che dopo che ha sbandierato amore e fedeltà ai 4 venti poi è capace di dire che il traditore deve stare zitto e subire.. cioè ti sei rovinato la vita con i tuoi pensieri di tradito, dopo tanto parlare e pensare hai trovato la forza per ricominciare e poi? e poi te ne esci con "il traditore deve stare zitto e subire".. cavolo guarda che il tradito ha gli stessi sentimenti del traditore, siamo esseri umani tutti ed essere traditi fa male in egual modo a tutti, sia ai traditi ritraditi che ai traditori traditi..
> è la coerenza a cui mi riferisco!
> A meno che, come dicevo poi, il rapporto non sia nato male.. si sta insieme perche ci si vuole riprovare ma c'è sempre quel tarlo.. quella vocina.. quel qualcosa che mina il rapporto..
> 
> capito daniele? però scusami, anche iltraditore pensa, cazzo questa qui dopo che l'ho tradita mi vuole ancora, forse davvero prova qualcosa per me nonostante tutto.. ci resterei molto male se in futuro mi tradisse e non potrò starmi zitto anche se io ho tradito per la prima volta, mi ha fatto la testa acqua con tutti i suoi dscorsi e poi adesso se ne esce a mò di ripicca che non dovrei dire niente, dovrei subire, me lo merito forse? magari se lo merita pure il traditore ma è dal lato del tradito che NON DEVE USCIRE QUELLA FRASE!!! W LA COERENZA


Guarda, io sarei la persona peggiore del mondo con cui ricostruire se venissi tradito, perchè non tradirei di certo, sarei coerente e in fase di incazzatura mi sfogherei fisicamente contro di lei...che figata, coerente e violento, forse è meglio incoerente e pacifico, no? Ma la mia donna sa quello che rischia, sa che io non sarei più me stesso ad un terzo tradimento e sa che sarebbe un danno non solo per lei, ma per chiunque mi potrebbe stare vicino, se perdo fiducia io perdo me stesso, stop.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> rosso:secondo te circe è una cretina?una stupida?


Per me ha i suoi motivi, che non potrebbero essere i miei, ma la sindrome di Stoccolma esiste pure e non sono stupidi o cretini a soffrirne, quindi accetto tutto. Circe per me è vittima della profonda violenza che suo marito ha attuato nei suo confronti, quell'essere non lo reputo umano, ma una bestia.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me ha i suoi motivi, che non potrebbero essere i miei, ma la sindrome di Stoccolma esiste pure e non sono stupidi o cretini a soffrirne, quindi accetto tutto. Circe per me è vittima della profonda violenza che suo marito ha attuato nei suo confronti, quell'essere non lo reputo umano, ma una bestia.


circe non è stata costretta a restare con suo marito.


----------



## tommy (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda, io sarei la persona peggiore del mondo con cui ricostruire se venissi tradito, perchè non tradirei di certo, sarei coerente e in fase di incazzatura mi sfogherei fisicamente contro di lei...che figata, coerente e violento, forse è meglio incoerente e pacifico, no? Ma la mia donna sa quello che rischia, sa che io non sarei più me stesso ad un terzo tradimento e sa che sarebbe un danno non solo per lei, ma per chiunque mi potrebbe stare vicino, se perdo fiducia io perdo me stesso, stop.


ecco, tu però parti dal fatto che saresti TU la persona peggiore con la quale ricominciare. Ma se tu dopo tutto il tran tran decidi di ricominciare, non puoi andare a dire al traditore tua moglie "devi stare zitta e subire".
Io lo vedo come un controsenso..
Però il tuo ragionamento ci sta tutto se l'obiettivo è quello di prendere quello che la relazione mi dà e ragionare in modo egoistico sulla relazione stessa che se rinasce, rinasce MALE, non con l'obiettivo di trovare soluzione a vantaggio di entrambi, ma unilaterale..


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



egocentrico
[e-go-cèn-tri-co]
(pl. m. _-ci_; f. _-ca_, pl. _-che_)
 A  agg.

 Di persona che pone se stessa al centro di tutto, riconducendo tutto al proprio io
‖ Linguaggio egocentrico, caratteristico dei bambini, privo di qualsiasi riferimento sociale

http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/E/egocentrico.aspx?query=egocentrico



egocentricamente
egocentricità
egocentrico
egocentrismo
egoismo
egoista
egoisticamente
egoistico


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

n.b. circe non volevo fare un post da maestrina, bensì sottolineare una cosa che spesso ci sfugge nell'etimologia dei termini e che invece è fondamentale per capire le persone. basta solo una parola o derivati.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


perchè affermi che ha la convinzione che tu non lo possa tradire?
credo che tutti, possano tradire, ovviamente c'è chi è più predisposto di altri,
ma tutti lo possono fare.
per cui mi chiedo da dove possa derivare questa sua convinzione


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? *Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo*? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



Se è davvero cosi forse penserei che non ha capito un cazzo 
di cosa veramente è successo ...
e comincerei ad avere dei seri dubbi sulla lucidità mentale di tale essere....

Questo per me eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> circe non è stata costretta a restare con suo marito.


Infatti. E se lo tradisse... sarebbe augurabile che non lo facesse per ripicca. Lo so che adesso Circe si sente diversa, conosco il circo che le passa per la testa. Ma ipotizzare un evento possibile è un conto... altro è trovarsi a desiderare un altro uomo e mentre una parte di te lo desidera, l'altra parte sa che stai prendendo una strada dalla quale non torni indietro se non con una consapevolezza di te diversa, con una visione della tua vita diversa. E se prendi quella strada ... non ha veramente senso parlarne poi con il marito perchè lui, con quella scelta, non ha nulla a che fare. Circe... se senti di dover fare qualcosa per te adesso, fai quello che ti senti... ma fallo solo per te. SOLO PER TE. E in questo caso non ti deve importare che lui creda o meno che tu lo faccia.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti. E se lo tradisse... sarebbe augurabile che non lo facesse per ripicca. Lo so che adesso Circe si sente diversa, conosco il circo che le passa per la testa. Ma ipotizzare un evento possibile è un conto... altro è trovarsi a desiderare un altro uomo e mentre una parte di te lo desidera, l'altra parte sa che stai prendendo una strada dalla quale non torni indietro se non con una consapevolezza di te diversa, con una visione della tua vita diversa. E se prendi quella strada ... non ha veramente senso parlarne poi con il marito perchè lui, con quella scelta, non ha nulla a che fare. Circe... se senti di dover fare qualcosa per te adesso, fai quello che ti senti... ma fallo solo per te. SOLO PER TE. E in questo caso non ti deve importare che lui creda o meno che tu lo faccia.


come sempre.....
BRAVISSIMA

QUOTO


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???



perchè ti conosce bene, o almeno lo crede, secondo me
guarda che si è anche letto, al contrario, che a volte il traditore "vorrebbe" essere a suo volta tradito, come per pareggiare e sentirsi meno in colpa, detto in breve
ovvero: lui ha scatenato il casino, ma con il comportamento del tradito che diventa traditore, tutto va a posto
il che però sarebbe probabilmente la fine, secondo me


----------



## Circe (4 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi ognuno di voi ha detto qualcosa di esatto. La certezza almeno x quello che dimostra, ce l'ha lui nei miei confronti. A volte mi sembra quasi che non si sia reso conto della gravità delle sue azioni. A volte sembra sull'orlo di un burrone con la coscienza appesa al collo da zavorra. La mia voleva essere x lo più una domanda ai traditori, perché mi piace capire i ragionamenti della mente umana. Io non ho nessuna voglia di buttarmi in una storia clandestina (conte mi dispiace per ora..) vado in cerca della pace, della quiete interiore. Voglio ritrovare la parte bella di me, e non é con menzogne che ci riuscirò. 
X Daniele...ho tanti motivi x restare con lui, ma se alla base non ci fosse il sentimento che provo non ci sarei mai rimasta...


----------



## tommy (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> X Daniele...ho tanti motivi x restare con lui, ma se alla base non ci fosse il sentimento che provo non ci sarei mai rimasta...



a parer mio è per questo motivo che adesso non ti sogneresti mai di dire che se un giorno dovesse capitare di innamorarti di un altra persona, tu diresti a tuo marito che si deve stare zitto e subire in silenzio. Perchè tu provi qualcosa di profondo che va oltre, sei sicura di quello che provi tu, ecco perchè non te la senti di cercare altro, al di là di quello che ti ha fatto. Se ricominci come hai fatto, hai perdonato perchè hai visto che tuo marito teneva ancora a te. Forse l'hai fatto per salvare il salvabile, forse per paura di stare sola, non saprei ma a queste due opzioni non voglio pensarci


----------



## Circe (4 Marzo 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> a parer mio è per questo motivo che adesso non ti sogneresti mai di dire che se un giorno dovesse capitare di innamorarti di un altra persona, tu diresti a tuo marito che si deve stare zitto e subire in silenzio. Perchè tu provi qualcosa di profondo che va oltre, sei sicura di quello che provi tu, ecco perchè non te la senti di cercare altro, al di là di quello che ti ha fatto. Se ricominci come hai fatto, hai perdonato perchè hai visto che tuo marito teneva ancora a te. Forse l'hai fatto per salvare il salvabile, forse per paura di stare sola, non saprei ma a queste due opzioni non voglio pensarci


Di una cosa sono certa: non ho mai avuto paura di restare sola. Quando era via da casa non mi mascava la sua presenza, mi mancava lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi ognuno di voi ha detto qualcosa di esatto. La certezza almeno x quello che dimostra, ce l'ha lui nei miei confronti. A volte mi sembra quasi che non si sia reso conto della gravità delle sue azioni. A volte sembra sull'orlo di un burrone con la coscienza appesa al collo da zavorra. La mia voleva essere x lo più una domanda ai traditori, perché mi piace capire i ragionamenti della mente umana. *Io non ho nessuna voglia di buttarmi in una storia clandestina (conte mi dispiace per ora..) vado in cerca della pace, della quiete interiore. Voglio ritrovare la parte bella di me, e non é con menzogne che ci riuscirò.
> *X Daniele...ho tanti motivi x restare con lui, ma se alla base non ci fosse il sentimento che provo non ci sarei mai rimasta...


Bè, ma vedi che allora la risposta già la sapevi? Evidentemente tuo marito ti conosce bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Penso che vede il tradimento come una cosa estremamente squallida a tal punto che non può immaginare che si possa essere così sbagliato nella sua scelta di vivere con te. Se tu lo tradiresti, si sentirebbe un fallito e direttamente colpevole delle proprie azioni, probabilmente indegno di continuare a vivere con te e probabilmente ti lascerebbe per questo motivo, non per il tradimento in sé.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che vede il tradimento come una cosa estremamente squallida a tal punto che non può immaginare che si possa essere così sbagliato nella sua scelta di vivere con te. Se tu lo tradiresti, si sentirebbe un fallito e direttamente colpevole delle proprie azioni, probabilmente indegno di continuare a vivere con te e probabilmente ti lascerebbe per questo motivo, non per il tradimento in sé.


Lo stesso vale per un traditore donna? Secondo te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stesso vale per un traditore donna? Secondo te.


Le due donne traditrici che ho conosciuto, pensano che è un loro diritto di farlo e lo fanno in continuazione, senza neanche porsi il problema. Con la prima ho fatto pace, con la seconda mi sono fatto una ragione: se va con me, mentre è sposata e viene da un'altra storia appena conclusa "male", farà la stessa cosa anche con me. Ma se la voglio perché la amo, è un difetto con il quale devo vivere


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ragazzi ognuno di voi ha detto qualcosa di esatto. La certezza almeno x quello che dimostra, ce l'ha lui nei miei confronti. A volte mi sembra quasi che non si sia reso conto della gravità delle sue azioni. A volte sembra sull'orlo di un burrone con la coscienza appesa al collo da zavorra. La mia voleva essere x lo più una domanda ai traditori, perché mi piace capire i ragionamenti della mente umana. Io non ho nessuna voglia di buttarmi in una storia clandestina (conte mi dispiace per ora..) vado in cerca della pace, della quiete interiore. Voglio ritrovare la parte bella di me, e non é con menzogne che ci riuscirò.
> X Daniele...ho tanti motivi x restare con lui, ma se alla base non ci fosse il sentimento che provo non ci sarei mai rimasta...


Ma che ne dici?
Facciamo experimentum
orchestriamo un finto tradimento no?
Che ne dici?

E vediamo quel che capita...no?

Andiamo a pranzo io e te...
e poi raccontiamo che abbiamo passato due ore in un motel a ciulare no?

Che ci cambia?

L'importante è farglielo credere no?
E una volta che ci ha creduto

sappi che l'illogica certezza

sarà quella di mostrare con prove certe
che nulla abbiamo fatto no?

Che ne dici?

Che ci facciamo due sane risate...

Ehi Circe...che ne dici?


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe, io non lo chiamerei mai tradimento, andare a letto con un altro, dopo quello che sono stati capace di fare loro, mi spiace solo avere 60anni e da oltre 35 avere avuto solo lui nella mente e nel letto, ma se mi capitasse un uomo interessante non ci penserei un secondo, anche solo per stare meglio e non pensare mille volte al giorno a quello che 'lui' è stato capace di fare e tanto a lungo, si, mi servirebbe come scacciapensieri e l'ultima cosa sarebbe il senso di colpa, colpa per cosa?

Ripeto, non c'è nessuno da tradire nel nostro caso, hanno già fatto tutto loro, i motivi poi per cui ce li teniamo sono tantissimi, resta sempre un ripiego alla nostra vita che volevamo migliore.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Circe, io non lo chiamerei mai tradimento, andare a letto con un altro, dopo quello che sono stati capace di fare loro, mi spiace solo avere 60anni e da oltre 35 avere avuto solo lui nella mente e nel letto, ma se mi capitasse un uomo interessante non ci penserei un secondo, anche solo per stare meglio e non pensare mille volte al giorno a quello che 'lui' è stato capace di fare e tanto a lungo, si, mi servirebbe come scacciapensieri e l'ultima cosa sarebbe il senso di colpa, colpa per cosa?
> 
> Ripeto, non c'è nessuno da tradire nel nostro caso, hanno già fatto tutto loro, i motivi poi per cui ce li teniamo sono tantissimi, resta sempre un ripiego alla nostra vita che volevamo migliore.


Qua un bacio...
ma cosa dici su...
dai a 60 si possono fare ancora faville....


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

All'ospizio?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> All'ospizio?


Ma sei già in casa albergo?
Ma se alle iene qualche domenica fa
hanno parlato della sessualità dei vecchini
e c'era uno a 90 anni che disse che se n'era fatte sei 
di fidanzate dagli 80 ai 90...

Ma l'era un bischero d'un toscanaccio...
di quelli che te dice..
tu vo vede che pesci io piglio?

Tu vo vedè?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Perché il super-ego fa più danni immensi


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, anche se si ricomincia il traditore non ha la statura d'animo per poter anche solo lamentarsi in caso di corna, anche se non per vendetta, ma deve stare zitto e subire, al massimo può dire che il tradito ha dimostrato di essere della stessa pasta, ma null'altro. Non capisco come un traditore del cazzo possa lamentarsi se tradito, non ha senso!!!


Qui dissento il traditore ha un super-io ben sviluppato e se viene tradito s'incazza più dell'altro .....trattasi di incapacità introspettiva ...  E poi i sensi di colpa per loro sono come uno tsunami


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui dissento il traditore ha un super-io ben sviluppato e se viene tradito s'incazza più dell'altro .....trattasi di incapacità introspettiva ...  E poi i sensi di colpa per loro sono come uno tsunami


alleluia....finalemente...sono anni che lo dico.,,versissimo..tutto quello che scrivi.

aggiungi tonnellate di autostima e nessun scrupolo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua un bacio...
> ma cosa dici su...
> dai a 60 si possono fare ancora faville....


Amico sangue blu non ci lasci niente, eh.


----------



## Innominata (4 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' geloso?


Perspicace JON! Questo marito fedifrago la vuole far da padrone convincendo la moglie che lei non lo tradirà mai...perché lui la sa lunga su di lei ecc. ecc., tradendo con questo l'inedito e inconfessabilissimo timore che lei abbia lati nascosti che possono sfuggirgli...
Eh, così va il mondo (cit. da "La Spada nella Roccia", Merlino)


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Perspicace JON! Questo marito fedifrago la vuole far da padrone c*onvincendo la moglie che lei non lo tradirà mai...*perché lui la sa lunga su di lei ecc. ecc., tradendo con questo l'inedito e inconfessabilissimo timore che lei abbia lati nascosti che possono sfuggirgli...
> Eh, così va il mondo (cit. da "La Spada nella Roccia", Merlino)


Ma non si tratta di convincere, eh. Quale convincere.


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei già in casa albergo?
> Ma se alle iene qualche domenica fa
> hanno parlato della sessualità dei vecchini
> e c'era uno a 90 anni che disse che se n'era fatte sei
> ...


No, non voglio!


----------



## Innominata (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di convincere, eh. Quale convincere.


Spiega il tuo pensiero, ci tengo! Vuoi dire che e' gia' convinta? Ma magari lui non sa che si puo' anche non tradire, ma andare con un altro si'...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Spiega il tuo pensiero, ci tengo! Vuoi dire che e' gia' convinta? Ma magari lui non sa che si puo' anche non tradire, ma andare con un altro si'...


L'ha scritto Circe stessa che non vuol tradire.


----------



## fruitbasket (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Ma probabilmente il traditore pensa "mi hai rotto i coglioni per infinite notti e infiniti giorni per questa storia... adesso di colpo diventi anche tu traditrice? ma insomma dove sta la coerenza?"

E il tradito potrebbe rispondere con una formula matematica:

tradito : incoerenza = traditore : faccia da culo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Circe come può pensare che tu sia in grado emotivamente, sentimentalmente, sessualmente di andare con un altro, tu che, dopo quello che ti ha fatto, l'hai ripreso con te e ti mancava Lui!?!  Se tu avessi fatto quello che ha fatto lui, lui ti avrebbe tenuta con sé?!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, non voglio!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente il traditore pensa "mi hai rotto i coglioni per infinite notti e infiniti giorni per questa storia... adesso di colpo diventi anche tu traditrice? ma insomma dove sta la coerenza?"
> 
> E il tradito potrebbe rispondere con una formula matematica:
> 
> tradito : incoerenza = traditore : faccia da culo


:up::up::up::up:
Ma secondo me...
Suo marito ha paura.

E sempre secondo me

Il vero prezzo da pagare per il traditore

è avere quello spino dentro

ma lei o lui

che le facciano pure loro certe cose a mia insaputa?

Nel mio modo di ragionare
Nell'istante stesso che io sono a letto con la moglie di un altro uomo.

Mi sono giocato per sempre

Ogni diritto 
alla fedeltà di mia moglie.

Poco importa
con chi
quando
come
se va a chat
a puttani ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se è vendetta o meno...

Non importa...

Resta il fatto che io 
non potrò MAI più
nemmeno chiedere a lei 
un dono come la fedeltà.

Poi il traditore se viene a sua volta tradito ha solo due chanche
o manda giù il rospo

o se tira la corda
viene perfino anche fanculizzato.

Vedi un po' te.


----------



## fruitbasket (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> che le facciano pure loro certe cose a mia insaputa?
> 
> ...



Eh conte! ma tu sei un signore...
in realtà tu tradisci non tanto per amor di pelo ma per permettere a tua moglie di prendersi le sue libertà senza che debba sentirsi colpevolizzata, di la verità!!


----------



## tommy (5 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente il traditore pensa "mi hai rotto i coglioni per infinite notti e infiniti giorni per questa storia... adesso di colpo diventi anche tu traditrice? ma insomma dove sta la coerenza?"
> 
> E il tradito potrebbe rispondere con una formula matematica:
> 
> tradito : incoerenza = traditore : faccia da culo


che fai mi quoti?


----------



## sienne (5 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Circe,

il titolo dice tutto ... 

infatti, non è logico questa certezza ... 

questa certezza, dovrebbe crollare ... scomparire ... mutarsi ... 

dopo essersi soffermato, solo per un momento, su ciò che lui ha fatto ... 
avrebbe dovuto capire ... che come tu hai avuto questa certezza in lui e lui l'ha fatta crollare
avendo dei lati oscuri, che tu non hai visto ... così può essere anche viceversa ... 

la certezza pone la persona in comodo ... in sicurezza ... a non doversi chiedere di più ... 

per lui così è molto più facile ... non c'è un vero e proprio cambiamento nella vostra storia ... 
continua con le sue certezze ... non c'è mutamento ... non c'è la presa della vera importanza di ciò che è accaduto. 

una tale storia ... cambia ... cambia profondamente ...
di certezze non ce ne dovrebbero più essere ...
ma la voglia di prendersi per mano ... scoprire assieme ... 
chi oggi siamo ... io e te ... con tutto il contorno ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2013)

Allora, perchè un tradito dovrebbe tradire? per sopravvivereal dolore arrecatogli è un motivo. Finita la prima fase dello smaronamento al traditore, il tradito rimane solo nelle sue paure e dopo un poco il dolore diviene immenso, perchè il traditore non può pensare che dopo 1 anno il tradito ci sta ancora male....è pur acqua passata (pensa il traditore). La realtà è che c'è un mare di dolore dentro al tradito che si sente solo e che dopo un poco cercherà tutto il possibile per uscirne fuori. C'è chi si mette a bere, chi a fumare, chi a correre in auto (vedi me), c'è chi tradisce per cercare di uscire dall'abisso di dolore in cui il traditore lo ha messo. Molte delle colpe vanno ad impattare sul traditore che vuole che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, che pensa anche in questo caso solo a se stesso, mentre il tradito sta morendo dentro.

Qundi cari traditori, sappiate che un percorso di uscita dal dolore può durare anni (si anni, non giorni o mesi, anni, che sia scoplito) e che se pensate che rimanere sia più facile, sappiate che l'introspezione che avete il dovere di farvi è così faticosa da essere estenuante, ma che dico queste cose a fare? Tanto un traditore rimarrà a casa volendo che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, no?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, perchè un tradito dovrebbe tradire? per sopravvivereal dolore arrecatogli è un motivo. Finita la prima fase dello smaronamento al traditore, il tradito rimane solo nelle sue paure e dopo un poco il dolore diviene immenso, perchè il traditore non può pensare che dopo 1 anno il tradito ci sta ancora male....è pur acqua passata (pensa il traditore). La realtà è che c'è un mare di dolore dentro al tradito che si sente solo e che dopo un poco cercherà tutto il possibile per uscirne fuori. C'è chi si mette a bere, chi a fumare, chi a correre in auto (vedi me), c'è chi tradisce per cercare di uscire dall'abisso di dolore in cui il traditore lo ha messo. Molte delle colpe vanno ad impattare sul traditore che vuole che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, che pensa anche in questo caso solo a se stesso, mentre il tradito sta morendo dentro.
> 
> Qundi cari traditori, sappiate che un percorso di uscita dal dolore può durare anni (si anni, non giorni o mesi, anni, che sia scoplito) e che se pensate che rimanere sia più facile, sappiate che l'introspezione che avete il dovere di farvi è così faticosa da essere estenuante, ma che dico queste cose a fare? Tanto un traditore rimarrà a casa volendo che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, no?


Quoto tutto quello che ha scritto Daniele, voglio però precisare una cosa; quello che succede dopo un tradimento è la conseguenza sbagliata avuta da uno sbaglio, quindi come base di partenza abbiamo un discorso a priori sbagliato. Non giustifica il continuare a sbagliare, ma nel contempo giustifica quello che Daniele ha scritto e che a parere mio lui segue come discorso.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

se ho capito bene a circe basterebbe non essere così scontata per il marito


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *seho capto* bene a circe basterebbe non essere così scontata per il marito


Cos'è? Yiddish?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è? Yiddish?


una leggera forma di tremore senile.
c'ho la tastiera loffia:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (5 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui dissento il traditore ha un super-io ben sviluppato e se viene tradito s'incazza più dell'altro .....trattasi di incapacità introspettiva ...  E poi i sensi di colpa per loro sono come uno tsunami



:up: concordo.
Io ho conosciuto un traditore che per anni ha tradito la moglie.
Lei non si è mai accorta.
Quando lui scoprì che lei lo tradiva (unico suo tradimento)...
lui si sentì così offeso da questo che si vendicò (attegiamento tipico di un traditore seriale)
mettendosi con un'altra (perchè l'amante che aveva in quel momento era una sua amica di famiglia, amica di sua moglie
 e non poteva vendicarsi usando lei..sai che casino)
e facendosi proprio scoprire apposta con quest'altra, e non solo le ha fatto credere che il tradimento era una vendetta ma le ha fatto anche credere che si era innamorato di questa amante e che se ne sarebbe andato via per sempre con questa.
(non l'avrebbe mai fatto era solo vendetta al 100%)
Poi quando il gioco è durato un pò di mesi...dove oramai la moglie era diventata pelle e ossa,
ha calmato le acque ed è tornato amorevole con la moglie.
ha lasciato l'amante che gli era servita per la vendetta e si è rimesso con l'altra amante...l'amica di sua moglie!.

(nessun riferimento...:unhappy: )

Questo per dire che loro tradiscono sempre convinti che le mogli non lo farebbero mai...
nel momento in cui scoprono di esser traditi...diventano diabolici..
loro possono, tu no.
tu devi essere solo sua, la brava mogliettina e madre dei suoi figli.
altro non devi fare.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente tutti i traditori che conosco non la pensano minimamente così.
Se tradiamo mettiamo in conto di essere anche traditi e mutismo e rassegnazione.

Per quanto riguarda il non aspettarsi un tradimento come nel caso di Circe, sta sempre nel fatto che alcune persone si "dedicano" completamente alla coppia, dimenticandosi di essere anche altro e non solo moglie, compagna e madre.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :up: concordo.
> Io ho conosciuto un traditore che per anni ha tradito la moglie.
> Lei non si è mai accorta.
> Quando lui scoprì che lei lo tradiva (unico suo tradimento)...
> ...


ma perchè questo potere siamo noi a darglielo.
Di che ci lamentiamo poi?


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Non si dovrebbe rispondere ad una domanda con una domanda,ma perche' no?
Che ti frega di sapere perche' lui e' convinto che non potresti mai e poi mai sbeccaccionarlo con un bel manzo che ti faccia andare in sovratemperatura e pressione le coronarie e le gonadi?
Cercati il manzo e spolpalo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Eh conte! ma tu sei un signore...
> in realtà tu tradisci non tanto per amor di pelo ma per permettere a tua moglie di prendersi le sue libertà senza che debba sentirsi colpevolizzata, di la verità!!


No il mio concetto è un altro.
Non è lei che si prende libertà, 
ma io che non faccio costrizioni no?

Noi il problema "tradimento" lo abbiamo squalificato sul nascere.

E' circoscritto in un punto che lei chiama "le altre".

Cioè ehm...
se io già da fidanzato dicevo...

Ehm...ma quali altre? Io ho solo che te...

Lei rispondeva
Ti prego, non insultare la mia intelligenza...

Ma una cosa è ben stampata nella mia fronte
le corna che ho io 

suonano così in mib maggiore!

Caro maritino
se io voglio farmi un uomo
ci metto un nanosecondo...
perchè so na donna.

E credimi
quella melodia lì
non la scordi facilmente!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, perchè un tradito dovrebbe tradire? per sopravvivereal dolore arrecatogli è un motivo. Finita la prima fase dello smaronamento al traditore, il tradito rimane solo nelle sue paure e dopo un poco il dolore diviene immenso, perchè il traditore non può pensare che dopo 1 anno il tradito ci sta ancora male....è pur acqua passata (pensa il traditore). La realtà è che c'è un mare di dolore dentro al tradito che si sente solo e che dopo un poco cercherà tutto il possibile per uscirne fuori. C'è chi si mette a bere, chi a fumare, chi a correre in auto (vedi me), c'è chi tradisce per cercare di uscire dall'abisso di dolore in cui il traditore lo ha messo. Molte delle colpe vanno ad impattare sul traditore che vuole che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, che pensa anche in questo caso solo a se stesso, mentre il tradito sta morendo dentro.
> 
> Qundi cari traditori, sappiate che un percorso di uscita dal dolore può durare anni (si anni, non giorni o mesi, anni, che sia scoplito) e che se pensate che rimanere sia più facile, sappiate che l'introspezione che avete il dovere di farvi è così faticosa da essere estenuante, ma che dico queste cose a fare? Tanto un traditore rimarrà a casa volendo che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, no?


No.
Lascia perdere il tradito.
Ma pensa al fedele.
Io sono un fedele.
E per esserti fedele

mi sono contenuto
mi sono preservato
ho rinunciato

tu ora mi hai reso tradito

bon ora volgo uno sguardo
meno minaccioso
a quelle che mi fanno 
gli occhi dolci no?

Perchè non ho proprio nulla da perderci

e soprattutto

posso dirti stai zitta
che tu per prima

hai rinunciato
alla fedeltà

e ora ingoi questo bel rospetto
questo bel girino
dato che mi ciulo
la rana tutta tana.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non si dovrebbe rispondere ad una domanda con una domanda,ma perche' no?
> Che ti frega di sapere perche' lui e' convinto che non potresti mai e poi mai sbeccaccionarlo con un bel manzo che ti faccia andare in sovratemperatura e pressione le coronarie e le gonadi?
> Cercati il manzo e spolpalo!


Ma perchè un manzo?
Ci sono qui io

un tenero maialino....no?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Lascia perdere il tradito.
> Ma pensa al fedele.
> Io sono un fedele.
> ...


Si Conte, con la differenza che per quanto possa essere valido sto ragionamento c'è gente che non riuscirebbe a tradire comunque. Anche se dovesse scoppiare come una pentola a pressione troppo sul gas.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè un manzo?
> Ci sono qui io
> 
> un tenero maialino....no?


Era per dire "generico quadrupede fallo-munito"


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Conte, con la differenza che per quanto possa essere valido sto ragionamento c'è gente che non riuscirebbe a tradire comunque. Anche se dovesse scoppiare come una pentola a pressione troppo sul gas.


Ma sta tento na roba.
Tutte le persone a cui non interessa na roba
non si cimentano in essa
e quindi non riuscirebbero?

Magari non ci hanno mai pensato no?

Magari tutto questo cozza con tutto il loro sistema di valori 
e di etica no?

Esempio.
Io non riuscirei a compiere na rapina.
Ma è anche vero che non ho mai pensato una sola volta in vita mia
di compiere una cosa del genere no?

Però è anche vero 
che non sono mai stato derubato.

Per esempio.
Uno non è razzista.
Poi capita che un marocchin stupri sua moglie.

E magari sto uomo si scopre
improvvisamente razzista
e magari anche omicida no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Era per dire "generico quadrupede fallo-munito"


No.
Voglio Circe.

Circe dev'essere mia.

Sarà penefficenza!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Conte, con la differenza che per quanto possa essere valido sto ragionamento c'è gente che non riuscirebbe a tradire comunque. Anche se dovesse scoppiare come una pentola a pressione troppo sul gas.



:up:
Semplicemente perchè non tradiscono non per fare un favore al compagno ma semplicemente perchè trovano sbagliato farlo
E se una cosa è sbagliata per te non la fai nemmeno se viene fatta a te.

Ma sai quella quadrata sono io, il conte è pronto ad accettare sempre anche visioni diverse dalle sue


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento na roba.
> Tutte le persone a cui non interessa na roba
> non si cimentano in essa
> e quindi non riuscirebbero?
> ...


E' diverso: tu non riusciresti a compiere una rapina e lo sai, molti traditi pensano invece che, se volessero, potrebbero essere gran traditori, pur non avendone assolutamente l'indole. Tanto per amor proprio, in pratica illudendosi. Non sto parlando specificatamente di Circe, dico in generale.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Semplicemente perchè non tradiscono non per fare un favore al compagno ma semplicemente perchè trovano sbagliato farlo
> E se una cosa è sbagliata per te non la fai nemmeno se viene fatta a te.
> 
> Ma sai quella quadrata sono io, il conte è pronto ad accettare sempre anche visioni diverse dalle sue



Qualcuno è come dici tu, si.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' diverso: tu non riusciresti a compiere una rapina e lo sai, molti traditi pensano invece che, se volessero, potrebbero essere gran traditori, pur non avendone assolutamente l'indole. Tanto per amor proprio, in pratica illudendosi. Non sto parlando specificatamente di Circe, dico in generale.


esatto.
E aggiungo anche che la vendetta _ora ti tradisco anche io_, viene in genere  quasi esclusivamente da traditi fedeli.
A noi traditori, non è certo la prima cosa che viene in mente. Tradire a nostra volta intendo.


----------



## maybek (5 Marzo 2013)

*pienamente*



Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> E aggiungo anche che la vendetta _ora ti tradisco anche io_, viene in genere quasi esclusivamente da traditi fedeli.
> A noi traditori, non è certo la prima cosa che viene in mente. Tradire a nostra volta intendo.


pienamente d'accordo


----------



## celafarò (5 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Sai Circe,non credo che tuo marito sia così convinto.A mio avviso è il suo orgoglio maschile che gli fa assumere l'atteggiamento di uomo sicuro,ma sono certa che in cuor suo tanto sicuro non è.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno ha considerato l'aspetto dell'attrazione. Pensate sia facile pe tutte le donne trovare uomini attraenti per loro? Non sto parlando di estetica ma di gusti individuali (non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace). Se Circe è di gusti difficili e il marito lo sa, sa anche che se incontrasse il sosia si Brad Pitt o Clooney o chi per loro (dipende dai gusti potrebbe piacerle un tipo alla Giuliano Ferrara o Ghedini, entrambi tipi unici (per fortuna! :rotfl) ci starebbe ma sa anche che tipi così lei li incontra difficilmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ha considerato l'aspetto dell'attrazione. Pensate sia facile pe tutte le donne trovare uomini attraenti per loro? Non sto parlando di estetica ma di gusti individuali (non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace). Se Circe è di gusti difficili e il marito lo sa, sa anche che se incontrasse il sosia si Brad Pitt o Clooney o chi per loro (dipende dai gusti potrebbe piacerle un tipo alla Giuliano Ferrara o Ghedini, entrambi tipi unici (per fortuna! :rotfl) ci starebbe ma sa anche che tipi così lei li incontra difficilmente.


Si vabbè. Ci sta pure eh, voglio dire: succede che a volte non ti piaccia NESSUNO. Però per lo più capita l'effetto volpe/uva, hai presente? Tu (non tu proprio, in generale) dici "cazzo, io se volessi farei/spaccherei/tradirei/scoperei è che però non ne trovo uno che sia uno che mi piaccia, cosa ci posso fare io?". Ci puoi fare che il tradimento non è per te, semplice.


----------



## celafarò (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ha considerato l'aspetto dell'attrazione. *Pensate sia facile pe tutte le donne trovare uomini attraenti per loro? Non sto parlando di estetica ma di gusti individuali *(non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace). Se Circe è di gusti difficili e il marito lo sa, sa anche che se incontrasse il sosia si Brad Pitt o Clooney o chi per loro (dipende dai gusti potrebbe piacerle un tipo alla Giuliano Ferrara o Ghedini, entrambi tipi unici (per fortuna! :rotfl) ci starebbe ma sa anche che tipi così lei li incontra difficilmente.


Concordo nel dire che le donne,a differenza degli uomini,sono più selettive,Spesso,però,al di là dei gusti personali,se si è mentalmente predisposti, si finisce con l'essere attratte anche da chi non rispecchia i tuoi canoni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ha considerato l'aspetto dell'attrazione. Pensate sia facile pe tutte le donne trovare uomini attraenti per loro? Non sto parlando di estetica ma di gusti individuali (non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace). Se Circe è di gusti difficili e il marito lo sa, sa anche che se incontrasse il sosia si Brad Pitt o Clooney o chi per loro (dipende dai gusti potrebbe piacerle un tipo alla Giuliano Ferrara o Ghedini, entrambi tipi unici (per fortuna! :rotfl) ci starebbe ma sa anche che tipi così lei li incontra difficilmente.


Capita anche che qualcuno venga attratto da tutt'altro che l'uomo dei sogni. Si mettono in moto un bel po' di energie dopo un tradimento, e si rivedono diversi assiomi. Se va bene e hai deciso di ricostruire... magari quelle energie le investi nella coppia, con nuove regole. Ma magari no. Circe però ha scritto di volerle reinvestire lì. Per quello... non ha davvero importanza se suo marito pensi che lei possa tradire o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' diverso: tu non riusciresti a compiere una rapina e lo sai, molti traditi pensano invece che, se volessero, potrebbero essere gran traditori, pur non avendone assolutamente l'indole. Tanto per amor proprio, in pratica illudendosi. Non sto parlando specificatamente di Circe, dico in generale.


Uhm...
uhm...
uhm...
Invece io penso che se fossi messo in certe condizioni
mi vedrei costretto a compiere anche una rapina...

uhm....

Io penso che sia difficile rimanere fedeli.
E che sia molto facile oggi tradire.

L'amor proprio
non è mai illusione, secondo me.

E' l'orgoglio che porta illusione.

Vedi secondo me sono tanti i fattori che possono entrare in gioco.

Magari Circe si dice...
Ok mi lascio coinvolgere e intortare
ok faccio il salto

e dopo?

E se magari mi innamoro?

E se magari poi ci rimango male?

E se poi le cose con mio marito peggiorano di brutto?


----------



## celafarò (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ci sta pure eh, voglio dire: succede che a volte non ti piaccia NESSUNO. Però per lo più capita l'effetto volpe/uva, hai presente? Tu (non tu proprio, in generale) dici "cazzo, io se volessi farei/spaccherei/tradirei/scoperei *è che però non ne trovo uno che sia uno che mi piaccia, cosa ci posso fare io?". Ci puoi fare che il tradimento non è per te, semplice*.


E' vero.Credo che se si è nella posizione di voler tradire,qualcuno che ti stimoli lo trovi,sei già predisposto a farti "catturare".


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ha considerato l'aspetto dell'attrazione. Pensate sia facile pe tutte le donne trovare uomini attraenti per loro? Non sto parlando di estetica ma di gusti individuali (non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace). Se Circe è di gusti difficili e il marito lo sa, sa anche che se incontrasse il sosia si Brad Pitt o Clooney o chi per loro (dipende dai gusti potrebbe piacerle un tipo alla Giuliano Ferrara o Ghedini, entrambi tipi unici (per fortuna! :rotfl) ci starebbe ma sa anche che tipi così lei li incontra difficilmente.


Beh mia cara
la cosa è reciproca no?

Tanto le donne fanno le sborone 
dicendo io se voglio ho uno stuolo di ammiratori

Tanto gli uomini 
dicono ah quando passo io tutte aprono le cosce no?

Difatto 
si chiava più con la mente
che non con il sesso.


----------



## Pleasure (5 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Concordo nel dire che le donne,a differenza degli uomini,sono più selettive,Spesso,però,al di là dei gusti personali,se si è mentalmente predisposti, si finisce con l'essere attratte anche da chi non rispecchia i tuoi canoni.



:up: concordo !
A volte invidio gli uomini, molti non si fanno tutte ste storie per stare con una donna 
beati loro...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> uhm...
> uhm...
> Invece io penso che se fossi messo in certe condizioni
> ...


No, non è così. soprattutto non lo è per molte persone.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non è così. soprattutto non lo è per molte persone.


Non sono disposto a crederlo.
COme sai sono molto cubico
e non quadrato.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Concordo nel dire che le donne,a differenza degli uomini,sono più selettive,Spesso,però,al di là dei gusti personali,se si è mentalmente predisposti, si finisce con l'essere attratte anche da chi non rispecchia i tuoi canoni.


Io sono selettivo,perche'se trovo esattamente come voglio bene..viceversa faccio senza.Ma esistono uomini che prendono su tutto..brusco e rusco no???lnon c''e pero'una distinzione cosi netta..come la descrivi tu..


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono disposto a crederlo.
> COme sai sono molto cubico
> e non quadrato.


Se ragionassero tutti come te, sì. Ma non è così.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ragionassero tutti come te, sì. Ma non è così.


Ma io parto dall'idea
che tutti ragionino a modo loro
e che abbiano buonissime ragioni per credere a idee false

Leggi che so 
Boudon l'arte di persuadere sè stessi
e fai poi degli esperimenti con i post del forum

e resti esterefatto....

Vedi Joey
è più comodo e facile confortare le idee altrui che ci sembrano bislacche
che non metterle in discussione no?

E sul pianeta fedeltà o tradimento
sono cose così intime e personali 

che ritengo ragionevole
che la maggioranza delle persone non sia incline a parlarne no?

Da cui
ufficialmente tutti fedeli
ufficiosamente non si sa.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io parto dall'idea
> che tutti ragionino a modo loro
> e che abbiano buonissime ragioni per credere a idee false
> 
> ...


Guarda, funziona che chi è buono a fare un cosa e chi un'altra. Chi tenta l'avventura, e chi preferisce dormire al calduccio acciambellato vicino al camino sognando terre esotiche che non vedrà mai. Tant'è.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, funziona che chi è buono a fare un cosa e chi un'altra. Chi tenta l'avventura, e chi preferisce dormire al calduccio acciambellato vicino al camino sognando terre esotiche che non vedrà mai. Tant'è.


Insomma chi nasce maiale
non muore cane

l'indole non si discute


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma chi nasce maiale
> non muore cane
> 
> l'indole non si discute


Certo. E' così.


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Concordo nel dire che le donne,a differenza degli uomini,sono più selettive,Spesso,però,al di là dei gusti personali,se si è mentalmente predisposti, si finisce con l'essere attratte anche da chi non rispecchia i tuoi canoni.



No, questo non lo credo proprio, soprattutto per noi donne mature, non tu, ma penso valga per me, per Circe, per Diletta, se decidiamo, ne deve valere proprio la 'pena'.

Anzi, proprio negli anta, diventi più esigente, e non parlo di estetica, ci deve essere tutto, mentre a molti uomini basta un corpo e due gambe aperte subito disponibili, sei poi sono giovanissime, fanno festa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, questo non lo credo proprio, soprattutto per noi donne mature, non tu, ma penso valga per me, per Circe, per Diletta, se decidiamo, ne deve valere proprio la 'pena'.
> 
> Anzi, proprio negli anta, diventi più esigente, e non parlo di estetica, ci deve essere tutto, mentre a molti uomini basta un corpo e due gambe aperte subito disponibili, sei poi sono giovanissime, fanno festa.


E' una questione prospettica. Nel senso proprio che, partendo da una serie di abitudini e con una determinata forma mentis... tutti ti appaiono fuori dal tuo standard. Perchè tu li VUOI vedere fuori dal tuo standard. Se cambi la forma mentis cambia anche il paesaggio. Non è vero che non si cambia. Ma è un cambiamento radicale.


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Come si fa a cambiare?

La voglia ci sarebbe eccome.

Ultimamente lo seguo nei vari locali dove suona, non mi piacciono quasi mai, a pelle, indipendentemente dall'età, e se mi capita di parlarci, come due giorni fa, ancora peggio, mi fanno rivalutare quel gran bastardo di mio marito.

A parole iniziano tutti dicendo che pur essendo sposati sono li solo per ballare, poi.................possibile siano tutti uguali?


----------



## gas (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, questo non lo credo proprio, soprattutto per noi donne mature, non tu, ma penso valga per me, per Circe, per Diletta, se decidiamo, ne deve valere proprio la 'pena'.
> 
> Anzi,* proprio negli anta, diventi più esigente, e non parlo di estetica, ci deve essere tutto, mentre a molti uomini basta un corpo e due gambe aperte subito disponibili, sei poi sono giovanissime, fanno festa.*


*

*concordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come si fa a cambiare?
> 
> La voglia ci sarebbe eccome.
> 
> ...


Non c'è un modo. Si cambia... perchè sono cambiati i tuoi bisogni.


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Forse è facile riuscirci se si resta sole, fino a quando lui è presente resta solo una possibilità remota, un modo per convincerci che in casi estremi può esserci altro.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


----------



## Eretteo (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Voglio Circe.
> 
> Circe dev'essere mia.
> ...



Se l'interessata ti dara' il Nihil Obstat,se podarìa far.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. *Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito*. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


questo non lo credo proprio.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo non lo credo proprio.


non capisco in che senso ?


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi:* se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito.* Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)



più che altro non ci sarebbe il tradimento, del tutto


o ho capito male?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non capisco in che senso ?


nel senso che non credo che il gusto del tradimento sia quello di fregare il compagno o la compagna. E' una roba da dementi. Mettigli il dentifricio nelle scarpe allora.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro non ci sarebbe il tradimento, del tutto
> 
> 
> o ho capito male?


Hai capito bene. parlo dei traditori seriali o recidivi, non di quelli che tradiscono per una persona sola di cui si innamorano.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel senso che non credo che il gusto del tradimento sia quello di fregare il compagno o la compagna. E' una roba da dementi. Mettigli il dentifricio nelle scarpe allora.



ho ccapito ...
avevo capito come free...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai capito bene. parlo dei traditori seriali o recidivi, non di quelli che tradiscono per una persona sola di cui si innamorano.



Non avevo capito questo 

non ci si Capisce più ...


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho ccapito ...
> avevo capito come free...



ma io però non sono molto convinta...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel senso che non credo che il gusto del tradimento sia quello di fregare il compagno o la compagna. E' una roba da dementi. Mettigli il dentifricio nelle scarpe allora.


No... un partner che ti resta attaccato e fedele nonostante tutto è il massimo del divertimento per un traditore seriale o recidivo. C'è sempre una punta di sadismo in chi tradisce un fedele e non si fa lasciare o non lascia. E una punta di masochismo in chi resta fedele a un fedifrago.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai capito bene. parlo dei traditori seriali o recidivi, non di quelli che tradiscono per una persona sola di cui si innamorano.


e secondo te questi, se non avessero un compagno/a ufficiale, indosserebbero un saio e perderebbero interesse alle cose del mondo?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io però non sono molto convinta...



e lo dici a me che sono "o cosa"?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


Ciao ben arrivata...:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No... un partner che ti resta attaccato e fedele nonostante tutto è il massimo del divertimento per un traditore seriale o recidivo. C'è sempre una punta di sadismo in chi tradisce un fedele e non si fa lasciare o non lascia. E una punta di masochismo in chi resta fedele a un fedifrago.


mi sa che tu sei stata la terza attrice... a naso


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e secondo te questi, se non avessero un compagno/a ufficiale, indosserebbero un saio e perderebbero interesse alle cose del mondo?


Sicuramente una parte di interesse lo perderebbero. Il traditore seriale è essenzialmente un GIOCATORE. Uno che scommette, o la va o la spacca. Ma che bello quando il tradito lo viene a sapere. Il suo Ego fa le capriole! Se il tradito poi sta lì, col muso, ma lì, sempre fedele, wow!


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e lo dici a me che sono "o cosa"?



fortunella!


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che tu sei stata la terza attrice... a naso


La mia storia la scoprirete, ma non voglio ammorbarvi subito. Se sono qui una ragione o forse più d'una c'è.


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sicuramente una parte di interesse lo perderebbero. Il traditore seriale è essenzialmente un GIOCATORE. Uno che scommette, o la va o la spacca. Ma che bello quando il tradito lo viene a sapere. Il suo Ego fa le capriole! Se il tradito poi sta lì, col muso, ma lì, sempre fedele, wow!



quindi non considera l'ipotesi di finire in ospedale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sicuramente una parte di interesse lo perderebbero. Il traditore seriale è essenzialmente un GIOCATORE. Uno che scommette, o la va o la spacca. Ma che bello quando il tradito lo viene a sapere. Il suo Ego fa le capriole! Se il tradito poi sta lì, col muso, ma lì, sempre fedele, wow!


comunque benvenuta. Da quando sei arrivata nel favoloso mondo del tradimento? Roba fresca, eh?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


ciao benvenuta.

Quindi tradisci o hai tradito.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi non considera l'ipotesi di finire in ospedale?


Se gli è andata bene la prima volta (LA PRIMA), vuol dire che andranno bene tutte le altre.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No... un partner che ti resta attaccato e fedele nonostante tutto è il massimo del divertimento per un traditore seriale o recidivo. C'è sempre una punta di sadismo in chi tradisce un fedele e non si fa lasciare o non lascia. E una punta di masochismo in chi resta fedele a un fedifrago.



ommadonna.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao benvenuta.
> 
> Quindi tradisci o hai tradito.


Oppure sono una studiosa del ramo


----------



## free (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se gli è andata bene la prima volta (LA PRIMA), vuol dire che andranno bene tutte le altre.



sei piena di certezze!
una via l'altra!

in realtà non credo che si possa generalizzare così


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao benvenuta.
> 
> Quindi tradisci o hai tradito.


Io ho la mia idea. Mi ci gioco un dendro.(Fantastica, non te la prendere, non ti sto pigliando in giro, non voglio scherzare sulla tua storia, è uno scherzo tra me e Tebe... la devo punzecchiare )


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


Buonasera''collega''...ocio che siamo pochini...traditori qua'3 o 4,In tutto il forum....

Scrivi grande verita'..la sottoscriva,ma a suo tempo gia'detto....se non ci fosse partnere ufficiale che gusto ci sarebbe??


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oppure sono una studiosa del ramo


poi si è rotto il ramo e sei piombata giù?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oppure sono una studiosa del ramo


per avere tutte ste certezze di cosa un seriale prova nel tradire devi avere lavorato sul campo, se no è solo uno studio empirico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera''collega''...ocio che siamo pochini...traditori qua'3 o 4,In tutto il forum....
> 
> Scrivi grande verita'..la sottoscriva,ma a suo tempo gia'detto....se non ci fosse partnere ufficiale che gusto ci sarebbe??


Lotharone stai attento... mi sa che ti pigli una di quelle secchiate d'acqua...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei piena di certezze!
> una via l'altra!
> 
> in realtà non credo che si possa generalizzare così


Mah... Credo che il tradimento sia una cosa seria, che ha che fare con l'autostima e con la stima, con il rispetto di sé e dell'altro. Insomma, roba che scotta, almeno secondo me. Ho maturato dei punti di vista. Discutibilissimi. Infatti sono qui a parlarne con voi. Comunque, spero siate d'accordo che il traditore seriale non si innamora. O no?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho la mia idea. Mi ci gioco un dendro.(Fantastica, non te la prendere, non ti sto pigliando in giro, non voglio scherzare sulla tua storia, è uno scherzo tra me e Tebe... la devo punzecchiare )


...anche io ho la mia idea...(e non toccarmi il futuro cimby o secco il dendro apposta!)

io credo abbia preso una bella mazzata.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone stai attento... mi sa che ti pigli una di quelle secchiate d'acqua...


con dentro soda caustica.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone stai attento... mi sa che ti pigli una di quelle secchiate d'acqua...


Ma va la'tutte cose gia'scritte da me e Tebe.........


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma va la'tutte cose gia'scritte da me *e Tebe*.........


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma va la'tutte cose gia'scritte da me e Tebe.........


si ma fantastica non è una traditrice e presuppone con granitica certezza cosa pensano tutti i seriali.

pericolosissima....

p.s. io non ho mai scritto nulla di quello che dice fantastica!


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma fantastica non è una traditrice e presuppone con granitica certezza cosa pensano tutti i seriali.
> 
> pericolosissima....


Ihihih... non riuscirete a cavarmi nulla, finché non vorrò... pettegoloni  (detto con affetto, vi leggo da due giorni)


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma fantastica non è una traditrice e presuppone con granitica certezza cosa pensano tutti i seriali.
> 
> pericolosissima....



dici???....nn ho letto tutto..forse hai ragione...sembra parli per frase fatte.non ha i''segni''delle battaglie,che abbiamo noi.forse.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dici???....nn ho letto tutto..forse hai ragione...sembra parli per frase fatte.non ha i''segni''delle battaglie,che abbiamo noi.forse.



bah...vediamo.

oh...non è che è la moglie di Man?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bah...vediamo.
> 
> oh...non è che è la moglie di Man?



Tanto alla coppia faina.volpe,cioe'io e te...nulla sfugge...


...se fosse cosi' Santa subito....era ''cosi''con te..pensalo a casina la sera... che piacere quando entra...............ahahahahha...


----------



## tommy (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihih... non riuscirete a cavarmi nulla, finché non vorrò... pettegoloni  (detto con affetto, vi leggo da due giorni)


ci leggi da più di 2 giorni..


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihih... non riuscirete a cavarmi nulla, finché non vorrò... pettegoloni  (detto con affetto, vi leggo da due giorni)


ce ne faremo one reason.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanto alla coppia faina.volpe,cioe'io e te...nulla sfugge...
> 
> 
> ...se fosse cosi' Santa subito....era ''cosi''con te..pensalo a casina la sera... che *piacere quando entra..*.............ahahahahha...




ha dichiarato ufficialmente di non avere nessun tipo di interesse sessuale per la moglie.
Non a me. A tutto l'ufficio e più volte.

vabbè. mi astengo da ulteriori commenti.

Fantastica scusa, e dei traditori non seriali che pensi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Tanto alla coppia faina.volpe,cioe'io e te...nulla sfugge*...
> 
> 
> ...se fosse cosi' Santa subito....era ''cosi''con te..pensalo a casina la sera... che piacere quando entra...............ahahahahha...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scusa Lotharone ma questa era troppo grossa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

e comunque ora che ci penso Man è uno che non perdonerebbe mai un tradimento della moglie, nonostante lui...

E Man non è un seriale.
Quindi sono proprio i fedeli che poi tradiscono quelli che non accettano le corna.
Anche Mattia è così.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce ne faremo one reason.



non ha iniziato benissimo eh?
un pò...ariosa?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fantastica scusa, e dei traditori non seriali che pensi?


Penso che hanno paura di mollare il partner ufficiale. Il traditore non seriale è innamorato. Se uno è innamorato lo è di UNA SOLA persona. Cioè, non ama più il partner ufficiale. Cioè lo dovrebbe finire di tradire (tradire vuol dire "consegnare"), col lasciarlo. Spesso non si lascia per ragioni materiali (sicurezza economica), oppure per i famosi figli (spesso una bieca scusa per tenersi comodi dentro una situazione), spesso unicamente per pigrizia e egoismo puro. Infatti il traditore non seriale difficilissimamente lascia ciò che ha già. E' statistico!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ha iniziato benissimo eh?
> un pò...ariosa?


io mi siedo e aspetto la Matra. Casomai poi intervengo. Ho anche i cerotti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Penso che hanno paura di mollare il partner ufficiale. Il traditore non seriale è innamorato. Se uno è innamorato lo è di UNA SOLA persona. Cioè, non ama più il partner ufficiale. Cioè lo dovrebbe finire di tradire (tradire vuol dire "consegnare"), col lasciarlo. Spesso non si lascia per ragioni materiali (sicurezza economica), oppure per i famosi figli (spesso una bieca scusa per tenersi comodi dentro una situazione), spesso unicamente per pigrizia e egoismo puro. Infatti il traditore non seriale difficilissimamente lascia ciò che ha già. E' statistico!



quindi un traditore non seriale tradisce solo se è innamorato della tipa con cui tradisce?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha dichiarato ufficialmente di non avere nessun tipo di interesse sessuale per la moglie.
> Non a me. A tutto l'ufficio e più volte.
> 
> vabbè. mi astengo da ulteriori commenti.
> ...



Tebina nn mi hai capito..era ironia...povera moglie nel senso di sopportare un simile marronaio...et cape'??


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina nn mi hai capito..era ironia...povera moglie nel senso di sopportare un simile marronaio...et cape'??


sono un pò tarda...sono ancora malatissima.

hai ragione.

che pesantume


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Penso che hanno paura di mollare il partner ufficiale. Il traditore non seriale è innamorato. Se uno è innamorato lo è di UNA SOLA persona. Cioè, non ama più il partner ufficiale. Cioè lo dovrebbe finire di tradire (tradire vuol dire "consegnare"), col lasciarlo. Spesso non si lascia per ragioni materiali (sicurezza economica), oppure per i famosi figli (spesso una bieca scusa per tenersi comodi dentro una situazione), spesso unicamente per pigrizia e egoismo puro. Infatti il traditore non seriale difficilissimamente lascia ciò che ha già. E' statistico!



ma va la...mollare il partner???per fare il secondo matrimonio???.....amica scusa sei fuori strada.io sto benissimo a casa mia..e mi interessa una donna sola.quella che e'li'dentro..


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Penso che hanno paura di mollare il partner ufficiale. Il traditore non seriale è innamorato. Se uno è innamorato lo è di UNA SOLA persona. Cioè, non ama più il partner ufficiale. Cioè lo dovrebbe finire di tradire (tradire vuol dire "consegnare"), col lasciarlo. Spesso non si lascia per ragioni materiali (sicurezza economica), oppure per i famosi figli (spesso una bieca scusa per tenersi comodi dentro una situazione), spesso unicamente per pigrizia e egoismo puro. Infatti il traditore non seriale difficilissimamente lascia ciò che ha già. E' statistico!


hai delle slides?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanto alla coppia faina.volpe,cioe'io e te...nulla sfugge...
> 
> 
> ...se fosse cosi' Santa subito....era ''cosi''con te..pensalo a casina la sera... che piacere quando entra...............ahahahahha...


Lothar mi tradisci?
Ma non eravamo io e te la coppia
io il gatto e tu la volpe no?

Comunque fantastica sei stata onorata di un post di Lothar detto l'incommensurabile
l'anima nera numero due del forum
che io sono la numero uno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va la...mollare il partner???per fare il secondo matrimonio???.....amica scusa sei fuori strada.io sto benissimo a casa mia..e mi interessa una donna sola.quella che e'li'dentro..


Comunque il nome del nick
promette bene
pensa se ci arrivava
un'altra piangente

Sono nei guai amico mio....
Qua arriva l'8 marzo e non è arrivato il camion di Klinex
che volevo donare a ciascuna con l'etichetta

smettila di piangere...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar mi tradisci?
> Ma non eravamo io e te la coppia
> io il gatto e tu la volpe no?
> 
> ...



vero io sono la volpe..tu il gattone...Tebina la fainetta del Lambro Astinente....

ma certo mitico Contin...x 8 marzo dobbiamo escogitare qualcosa....

vista o no serata Dalla??...erano 100000..pazzesco...


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero io sono la volpe..tu il gattone...Tebina la fainetta del Lambro Astinente....
> 
> ma certo mitico Contin...x 8 marzo dobbiamo escogitare qualcosa....
> 
> vista o no serata Dalla??...erano 100000..pazzesco...


guarda che emoticon ho trovato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> guarda che emoticon ho trovato.


copiata. DOVEVO averla


----------



## Pleasure (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)




:up: quoto,
 è un gioco piacevole perchè divertente e pericoloso che tiene sempre l'adrenalina alta..


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> guarda che emoticon ho trovato.



hahahah.troppo bella..ma dove l'hai pescata??....


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahah.troppo bella..ma dove l'hai pescata??....


cercavo su google immagini emoticon malato e mi è uscita anche questa.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cercavo su google immagini emoticon malato e mi è uscita anche questa.


Con quelle due k non si può leggere.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, perchè un tradito dovrebbe tradire? per sopravvivereal dolore arrecatogli è un motivo. Finita la prima fase dello smaronamento al traditore, il tradito rimane solo nelle sue paure e dopo un poco il dolore diviene immenso, perchè il traditore non può pensare che dopo 1 anno il tradito ci sta ancora male....è pur acqua passata (pensa il traditore). La realtà è che c'è un mare di dolore dentro al tradito che si sente solo e che dopo un poco cercherà tutto il possibile per uscirne fuori. *C'è chi si mette a bere, chi a fumare, chi a correre in auto (vedi me), c'è chi tradisce per cercare di uscire dall'abisso di dolore in cui il traditore lo ha messo.* Molte delle colpe vanno ad impattare sul traditore che vuole che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, che pensa anche in questo caso solo a se stesso, mentre il tradito sta morendo dentro.
> 
> Qundi cari traditori, sappiate che un percorso di uscita dal dolore può durare anni (si anni, non giorni o mesi, anni, che sia scoplito) e che se pensate che rimanere sia più facile, sappiate che l'introspezione che avete il dovere di farvi è così faticosa da essere estenuante, ma che dico queste cose a fare? Tanto un traditore rimarrà a casa volendo che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, no?


*Abbi pazienza ma proprio non mi ci riconosco, ​ * si soffre ma non necessariamente ci si autoflagella così


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi un traditore non seriale tradisce solo se è innamorato della tipa con cui tradisce?


  Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Circe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.


Certe convinzioni cadono quando si conoscono altre sfumature.. .


----------



## Circe (5 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che c'è un mare di dolore dentro al tradito che si sente solo e che dopo un poco cercherà tutto il possibile per uscirne fuori.
> Molte delle colpe vanno ad impattare sul traditore che vuole che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, che pensa anche in questo caso solo a se stesso, mentre il tradito sta morendo dentro.
> 
> Qundi cari traditori, sappiate che un percorso di uscita dal dolore può durare anni (si anni, non giorni o mesi, anni, che sia scoplito) e che se pensate che rimanere sia più facile, sappiate che l'introspezione che avete il dovere di farvi è così faticosa da essere estenuante, ma che dico queste cose a fare? Tanto un traditore rimarrà a casa volendo che la tempesta passi il prima possibile, no?


Il tuo dolore ë stato ed è ancora grande. E solo chi ha ricevuto un tradimento può capire in fondo un altro tradito. Parliamo la stessa lingua comune....


----------



## Circe (5 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :up: quoto,
> è un gioco piacevole perchè divertente e pericoloso che tiene sempre l'adrenalina alta..


Si piacevolissimo. Certo che godere sulle menzogne deve essere pazzesco. Peccato che io non vorrei mai tenermi a casa il 'parcheggiato' perché poi con lui dovrei effettuare le prestazioni senza l'adrenalina...e mi sentirei davvero usata  perché l'hai detto tu che l'adrenalina viene dal pericolo.....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come si fa a cambiare?
> 
> La voglia ci sarebbe eccome.
> 
> ...


Tu mi hai capita. E credo sia anche questo il caso di Circe.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera''collega''...ocio che siamo pochini...traditori qua'3 o 4,In tutto il forum....
> 
> Scrivi grande verita'..la sottoscriva,ma a suo tempo gia'detto....se non ci fosse partnere ufficiale che gusto ci sarebbe??


Concordo. La marmellata è più buona se è sul ripiano in alto dietro la pasta.


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Certe convinzioni cadono quando si conoscono altre sfumature.. .



50 sfumature di grigio..............

Quoto!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei (o forse IL) piacere più grande di un traditore, se seriale, o recidivo, è la possibilità di rinforzare la propria autostima, evidentemente fragile. Il tradimento del partner ufficiale non è tollerato, perché il partner ufficiale ha dimostrato con la sua pervicace fedeltà di stimare/valutare "indispensabile" alla sua vita il traditore col non lasciarlo. Anzi: se il partner ufficiale non ci fosse, gran parte del gioco del traditore sarebbe rovinato. Non è divertente tradire se non c'è qualcuno che viene tradito. Semplice, no? Se non ci fosse Giunone, Giove perderebbe gusto a sedurre tutte quelle ninfe... (Ciao a tutti, sono new entry)


Non per quanto mi riguarda. Affatto, anzi.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

... tanto per chiarire: non trovo una cosa bella il tradimento, vorrei fosse chiaro. Ma credo nellalucidità, anche contro di me, quando ce vo'.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.


ok.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero io sono la volpe..tu il gattone...Tebina la fainetta del Lambro Astinente....
> 
> ma certo mitico Contin...x 8 marzo dobbiamo escogitare qualcosa....
> 
> vista o no serata Dalla??...erano 100000..pazzesco...


Ho visto a pezzi...
perchè nn tutto quello che ha fatto Dalla mi è piaciuto
ma mi piaceva di lui, il suo sentire una cosa, appassionarsi e poi paffete uscire con il testo musicale...

Se osassi fare un paragone vedo in Dalla un atteggiamento verso la musica di stampo strawinskiano...

Per esempio Dalla ascoltava molto secondo me la musica altrui prima di pervenire a certi risultati...

ieri mi è piaciuto molto
questa interpretazione....di Caruso...

[video=youtube;KuBZNEl8O7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuBZNEl8O7I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahah.troppo bella..ma dove l'hai pescata??....


e questa amico?

http://www.matitegiovanotte.it/478-Invorniti_ma_per_una_buona_causa_.html


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non per quanto mi riguarda. Affatto, anzi.


Non ho capito la tua motivazione. C'è da qualche parte?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua motivazione. C'è da qualche parte?


Alla pagina 777 del televideo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla pagina 777 del televideo.


Sei più riservato di me. E' anche comprensibile visto che ogni tanto a qualcuno parte l'embolo e "tutto quello che hai detto viene usato contro di te" però non capisco le motivazione del tradimento in assenza di innamoramento, emozioni, rancori nei confronti del coniuge o patologie della personalità e il tuo caso non sembra nessuno di questi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei più riservato di me. E' anche comprensibile visto che ogni tanto a qualcuno parte l'embolo e "tutto quello che hai detto viene usato contro di te" però *non capisco le motivazione del tradimento in assenza di innamoramento, emozioni, rancori nei confronti del coniuge* o patologie della personalità e il tuo caso non sembra nessuno di questi.


Non ho capito. Cioè, se uno non ama più la moglie non dovrebbe tradirla?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente tutti i traditori che conosco non la pensano minimamente così.
> Se tradiamo mettiamo in conto di essere anche traditi e mutismo e rassegnazione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il non aspettarsi un tradimento come nel caso di Circe, sta sempre nel fatto che alcune persone si "dedicano" completamente alla coppia, dimenticandosi di essere anche altro e non solo moglie, compagna e madre.


Finalmente.
Ti quoto e ti approvo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Cioè, se uno non ama più la moglie non dovrebbe tradirla?


Dovrebbe lasciarla o provare a far rinascere l'amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ci sta pure eh, voglio dire: succede che a volte non ti piaccia NESSUNO. Però per lo più capita l'effetto volpe/uva, hai presente? Tu (non tu proprio, in generale) dici "cazzo, io se volessi farei/spaccherei/tradirei/scoperei è che però non ne trovo uno che sia uno che mi piaccia, cosa ci posso fare io?". Ci puoi fare che il tradimento non è per te, semplice.


Non mi resta che quotare.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbe lasciarla o provare a far rinascere l'amore.


A volte la vita è un po' più complicata di così.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente.
> Ti quoto e ti approvo.



Io e sbri ti aspettavamo.
Divina mi raccomando...
.
Non mostrizzarla subito


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte la vita è un po' più complicata di così.


 Non dubito però più chiarezza, anche qui , sarebbe gradita.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte la vita è un po' più complicata di così.


La vita è molto più semplice di quanto si possa pensare, quindi inutili sofismi su quanto è colpicata la vita sono alquanto inutili. La realtà è che le persone sono pugnettari mentali di prima categoria ed è la loro mente demente a rendere complesse cose che sono facili.
Tradire senza la mancanza di amore è comunque deprecabile e degno di un maiale o di una scrofa, anzi peggio, perchè se non si ama si ha la possibilià di non far male alla persona per cui un poco di affetto dovremmo provare (proviamo affetto anche per sorci, per una persona no?), quindi se uno o una non ama più il coniuge, decisamente non vedo altra soluzione che cambiare vita o rimanere in quella onestamente.
Poi il mondo è piano di merdacce e questo lo sappiamo, ma è anche vero che qualche volta nella vita un tradito reagisce malamente e grazie a questi eroi ci dovrebbe essere un poco di timore almeno nel fare porcate.
Ringrazio tutti gli uomini e le donne che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, esempi di quello che potrebbe succedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vita è molto più semplice di quanto si possa pensare, quindi inutili sofismi su quanto è colpicata la vita sono alquanto inutili. La realtà è che le persone sono pugnettari mentali di prima categoria ed è la loro mente demente a rendere complesse cose che sono facili.
> Tradire senza la mancanza di amore è comunque deprecabile e degno di un maiale o di una scrofa, anzi peggio, perchè se non si ama si ha la possibilià di non far male alla persona per cui un poco di affetto dovremmo provare (proviamo affetto anche per sorci, per una persona no?), quindi se uno o una non ama più il coniuge, decisamente non vedo altra soluzione che cambiare vita o rimanere in quella onestamente.
> Poi il mondo è piano di merdacce e questo lo sappiamo, ma è anche vero che qualche volta nella vita un tradito reagisce malamente e grazie a questi eroi ci dovrebbe essere un poco di timore almeno nel fare porcate.
> *Ringrazio tutti gli uomini e le donne che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, esempi di quello che potrebbe succedere. *


Olè.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vita è molto più semplice di quanto si possa pensare, quindi inutili sofismi su quanto è colpicata la vita sono alquanto inutili. La realtà è che le persone sono pugnettari mentali di prima categoria ed è la loro mente demente a rendere complesse cose che sono facili.
> Tradire senza la mancanza di amore è comunque deprecabile e degno di un maiale o di una scrofa, anzi peggio, perchè se non si ama si ha la possibilià di non far male alla persona per cui un poco di affetto dovremmo provare (proviamo affetto anche per sorci, per una persona no?), quindi se uno o una non ama più il coniuge, decisamente non vedo altra soluzione che cambiare vita o rimanere in quella onestamente.
> Poi il mondo è piano di merdacce e questo lo sappiamo, ma è anche vero che qualche volta nella vita un tradito reagisce malamente e *grazie a questi eroi *ci dovrebbe essere un poco di timore almeno nel fare porcate.
> Ringrazio tutti gli uomini e le donne che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, esempi di quello che potrebbe succedere.


sarebbe meglio tu cancellassi queste frasi che non ti fanno certo onore; vallo a dire ai padri e alle madri di queste persone


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

*KILL ALL THE CHEATERS!!! KILL! KILL!!!*


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vita è molto più semplice di quanto si possa pensare, quindi inutili sofismi su quanto è colpicata la vita sono alquanto inutili. La realtà è che le persone sono pugnettari mentali di prima categoria ed è la loro mente demente a rendere complesse cose che sono facili.
> Tradire senza la mancanza di amore è comunque deprecabile e degno di un maiale o di una scrofa, anzi peggio, perchè se non si ama si ha la possibilià di non far male alla persona per cui un poco di affetto dovremmo provare (proviamo affetto anche per sorci, per una persona no?), quindi se uno o una non ama più il coniuge, decisamente non vedo altra soluzione che cambiare vita o rimanere in quella onestamente.
> Poi il mondo è piano di merdacce e questo lo sappiamo, ma è anche vero che qualche volta nella vita un tradito reagisce malamente e grazie a questi eroi ci dovrebbe essere un poco di timore almeno nel fare porcate.
> Ringrazio tutti gli uomini e le donne che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, esempi di quello che potrebbe succedere.



begli esempi
ammazzano, finiscono in galera e rovinano la vita ad un sacco di altre persone
che orrore


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *KILL ALL THE CHEATERS!!! KILL! KILL!!!*


questa invece è scemenza gratuita.
vado, stamattina la classe è troppo indisciplinata


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa invece è scemenza gratuita.
> vado, stamattina la classe è troppo indisciplinata


Hai mai pensato d'uccidere tuo marito con un punteruolo da ghiaccio mentre dorme placido e beato? Saresti un'eroina e Dany qui ti scriverebbe lettere e lettere d'apprezzamento un pò sgrammaticate che riceveresti nella cella ove avresti dimora, ingiustamente condannata, per l'eroico gesto.
E comunque Tarantino ci tirerebbe fuori un film sulla tua storia, con quel titolo gratuitamente scemo di cui sopra. La protagonista la farebbero fare allo zombie di Rita Levi Montalcini.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

Non sono eroi per quello che hanno fatto, sono esempi di quanto può succedere e loro servono, perchè se non ci fossero i puttanieri e le puttane sarebbero ancor più putanieri e puttane.
Diciamocelo, il sapere che c'è una probabilità del 1% di finire ammazzati...sarà pur piccola, ma serve per comprendere che ad azione corrisponde reazione ed a volte la reazione non è uguale e contraria da come la si pensa, ma è come tale persona reputa giusta per sè. 
La cronaca nera è piena di conseguenze non previste, di insegnamenti a chi dice "ma ho solo sbagliato", non sono eroi perchè hanno ucciso, sono esempi che servono come l'acqua ad un assetato, cosa ben diversa.
Mentre sono cattivi esempi i piglianculo che subiscono passivi, quelli sono pessimi esempi di come la si può passare franca e vivere beati e felici con l'idea che si ha il diritto di fare tutto, cazzate!
Se vivi rispettando il prossimo ci si aspetta che il prossimo rispetti te, se tu non rispetti il prossimo, aspettati di essere impalato.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono eroi per quello che hanno fatto, sono esempi di quanto può succedere e loro servono, perchè se non ci fossero i puttanieri e le puttane sarebbero ancor più putanieri e puttane.
> Diciamocelo, il sapere che c'è una probabilità del 1% di finire ammazzati...sarà pur piccola, ma serve per comprendere che ad azione corrisponde reazione ed a volte la reazione non è uguale e contraria da come la si pensa, ma è come tale persona reputa giusta per sè.
> La cronaca nera è piena di conseguenze non previste, di insegnamenti a chi dice "ma ho solo sbagliato", non sono eroi perchè hanno ucciso, sono esempi che servono come l'acqua ad un assetato, cosa ben diversa.
> Mentre sono cattivi esempi i piglianculo che subiscono passivi, quelli sono pessimi esempi di come la si può passare franca e vivere beati e felici con l'idea che si ha il diritto di fare tutto, cazzate!
> Se vivi rispettando il prossimo ci si aspetta che il prossimo rispetti te, se tu non rispetti il prossimo, aspettati di essere impalato.



e perchè tu non l'hai fatto, scusa?
perchè questi non sono affatto esempi da seguire, ma esempi da non seguire, ovvio
quindi, quel che rimane al netto è una sorta di approvazione non seguita dall'emulazione, ovvero nulla di nulla
a parte tragedie altrui, certamente


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè tu non l'hai fatto, scusa?
> perchè questi non sono affatto esempi da seguire, ma esempi da non seguire, ovvio
> quindi, quel che rimane al netto è una sorta di approvazione non seguita dall'emulazione, ovvero nulla di nulla
> a parte tragedie altrui, certamente


Non c'è nessuna emulazione da fare, anzi, ma un traditore deve prendere conto di questo e non lamentarsi del "non pensavo che potesse succedermi", perchè un traditore che pensa questo è un coglione di prima categoria. Ci sono casi che finiscono in quel modo e quindi una persona può essere uccisa perchè ha tradito, succede e non puoi pensare che a te non succederà. 
Quando compi un illecito sono emeriti cazzi tuoi, come dico sempre.

Poi io sono anche cattivo di mio, a me non fotte un cavolo di chi ha ucciso perchè tradito o chi è morto perchè traditore, sono cose che potevano non succedere, sono colpe di entrambi, una vita recisa ed una rovinata, direi che un tradimento fa alquanto schifo, no?

Ah, ripeto, io ho provato ad uccidermi...allo stato attuale era una reazione di violenza riportata contro me stesso, e pensandolo con logica, quindi se avessi rivolto la mia rabbia a lei ci sarebbe stata una morta di certo, l'ho rivolta a me medesimo, altro insegnamento da dare a chi si diverte a fare del male, cioè che ad un tradimento non c'è regola di reazione e nessun traditore può sindacare sulle reazioni del tradito.

Poi potete pensare quello che volete, la vita sarà anche più complicata, ma chi giustifica il tradimento giustifica la violenza, non potete scindere l'uno dall'altro.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna emulazione da fare, anzi, ma un traditore deve prendere conto di questo e non lamentarsi del "non pensavo che potesse succedermi", perchè un traditore che pensa questo è un coglione di prima categoria. Ci sono casi che finiscono in quel modo e quindi una persona può essere uccisa perchè ha tradito, succede e non puoi pensare che a te non succederà.
> Quando compi un illecito sono emeriti cazzi tuoi, come dico sempre.
> 
> Poi io sono anche cattivo di mio, a me non fotte un cavolo di chi ha ucciso perchè tradito o chi è morto perchè traditore, sono cose che potevano non succedere, sono colpe di entrambi, una vita recisa ed una rovinata, direi che un tradimento fa alquanto schifo, no?
> ...



ma no, per niente
la gente ammazza per un sacco di "motivi", anche banali e assurdi
il motivo passionale è solo uno di questi, e accade quando si ritiene, sbagliando di grosso, di aver trovato il modo di "risolvere" la faccenda, col bel risultato di peggiorare la cose in modo irreversibile


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, per niente
> la gente ammazza per un sacco di "motivi", anche banali e assurdi
> il motivo passionale è solo uno di questi, e accade quando si ritiene, sbagliando di grosso, di aver trovato il modo di "risolvere" la faccenda, col bel risultato di peggiorare la cose in modo irreversibile


Non mi hai compreso, il tradimento è "violenza" comunque bella e buona, chi accetta questa forma di violenza deve accettare tutte le forme di violenza, non esiste una violenza più civile ed una meno civile, è incivile e basta.
Io non dico che chi uccide il coniuge traditore meriti un premio o che è un poverino, anche quella persona dovrà pagare per quello che ha fatto e sia ben chiaro che sono dell'idea che debba farlo, ma non diciamo che il traditore ucciso è un poverino, visto che poverino non è e che si è affacciato alla situazione con ben chiare le situazioni che potevano accadere.

Specifico meglio, io so che quando scendo in pista posso fare un incidente e che con questo c'è una probabilità di morire...succede e lo so, agisco ed accetto le conseguenze, anche il rovinarmi la vita, mentre sento di pochissimi traditori che accettano di rovinarsi la vita per il loro inutile sollazzo, (ce ne sono un paio che accettano il rischio e lo conoscono).

Signori miei, il tradire è tutt'altro da fighi e non capisco come può aumentare l'autostima, è come andare a puttane, come fa aumentare l'autostima???


----------



## fruitbasket (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi hai compreso, il tradimento è "violenza" comunque bella e buona, chi accetta questa forma di violenza deve accettare tutte le forme di violenza, non esiste una violenza più civile ed una meno civile, è incivile e basta.
> Io non dico che chi uccide il coniuge traditore meriti un premio o che è un poverino, anche quella persona dovrà pagare per quello che ha fatto e sia ben chiaro che sono dell'idea che debba farlo, ma non diciamo che il traditore ucciso è un poverino, visto che poverino non è e che si è affacciato alla situazione con ben chiare le situazioni che potevano accadere.
> 
> Specifico meglio, io so che quando scendo in pista posso fare un incidente e che con questo c'è una probabilità di morire...succede e lo so, agisco ed accetto le conseguenze, anche il rovinarmi la vita, mentre sento di pochissimi traditori che accettano di rovinarsi la vita per il loro inutile sollazzo, (ce ne sono un paio che accettano il rischio e lo conoscono).
> ...


Fatto sta, che se ammazzi qualcuno è reato penale, mentre se tradisci...
massima solidarietà al tradito, ma nulla più. 
Per cui per quanto un tradimento possa far male, basta con ste fregnate, non fa onore alla tua intelligenza.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi hai compreso, il tradimento è "violenza" comunque bella e buona, chi accetta questa forma di violenza deve accettare tutte le forme di violenza, non esiste una violenza più civile ed una meno civile, è incivile e basta.
> Io non dico che chi uccide il coniuge traditore meriti un premio o che è un poverino, anche quella persona dovrà pagare per quello che ha fatto e sia ben chiaro che sono dell'idea che debba farlo, ma non diciamo che il traditore ucciso è un poverino, visto che poverino non è e che si è affacciato alla situazione con ben chiare le situazioni che potevano accadere.
> 
> Specifico meglio, io so che quando scendo in pista posso fare un incidente e che con questo c'è una probabilità di morire...succede e lo so, agisco ed accetto le conseguenze, anche il rovinarmi la vita, mentre sento di pochissimi traditori che accettano di rovinarsi la vita per il loro inutile sollazzo, (ce ne sono un paio che accettano il rischio e lo conoscono).
> ...



ahahahah...ayatollah Daniele..che belinate scrivi?????
....adesso debbo mettere in conto che mia moglie mia spari....ma sei fuori dai coppi Dan????
eh si ora  chiamo chi so io e disdico l'odierno appuntamento...ho una paura...brrrrrr...

invornito pagare una troia e'facile per qualsiasi mai goduto..conquistare una donna..magari di un'altro..e roba per pochi....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Fatto sta, che se ammazzi qualcuno è reato penale, mentre se tradisci...
> massima solidarietà al tradito, ma nulla più.
> Per cui per quanto un tradimento possa far male, basta con ste fregnate, non fa onore alla tua intelligenza.


Penale o anale è un problema dello stato e nulla centra con quello che si è fatto, un atto contro un altro essere umano è pur sempre violenza, che sia o non sia lo stato Italiano a dircelo, quindi non cambia nulla. Anzi dal mio punto di vista lo stato italiano è quanto mai sbagliato, in quanto consente illeciti da un lato e non da un altro, cosa che andrebbe risolta o in maniera giusta o in maniera sbagliata, ma almeno pur sempre in maniera coerente, quindi allo stato attuale chi fa violenza da un lato non paga nulla e dall'altro paga...cosa che non posso comprendere.
Poi rimane il fatto che c'è dolore e dolore, tutto è soggettivo, come ci sono alcune donne capaci di prendere botte dai propri uomini e rimanere con gli stessi come se nulla fosse e donne che denunciano anche solo per delle parole, le cose sono soggettive, ma con ciò nn vuol dire che il danno non esista in nessun caso.

Io posso solo dire che un giorno la mia ex farà una brutta fine ed in quel momento mi riderà il culo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah...ayatollah Daniele..che belinate scrivi?????
> ....adesso debbo mettere in conto che mia moglie mia spari....ma sei fuori dai coppi Dan????
> eh si ora  chiamo chi so io e disdico l'odierno appuntamento...ho una paura...brrrrrr...
> 
> invornito pagare una troia e'facile per qualsiasi mai goduto..conquistare una donna..magari di un'altro..e roba per pochi....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Lothar è roba per troppi, conquistare una donna di un altro??? ma va la, lo sai anche te che non è possibile, semplicemente se una donna di un altro ci sta con te è perchè è vacca dentro e perchè annoiata, null'altro, in condizioni diverse manco ti avrebbe guardato e tu lo sai.


----------



## maya (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar è roba per troppi, conquistare una donna di un altro??? ma va la, lo sai anche te che non è possibile, semplicemente se una donna di un altro ci sta con te è perchè è vacca dentro e perchè annoiata, null'altro, in condizioni diverse manco ti avrebbe guardato e tu lo sai.



donne tutte troie... IN SINTESI... ???


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> donne tutte troie... IN SINTESI... ???


Le donne occupate che vanno con altri in sintesi sono tutte troie e personalmente fanno anche un posco schifo con il loro metodo di autogiustificazione. Una donna così è meglio perderla che avercela in casa, senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## maya (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le donne occupate che vanno con altri in sintesi sono tutte troie e personalmente fanno anche un posco schifo con il loro metodo di autogiustificazione. Una donna così è meglio perderla che avercela in casa, senza alcun dubbio.


e gli uomini che sono sposati e vanno con altre come sono???


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah...ayatollah Daniele..che belinate scrivi?????
> ....adesso debbo mettere in conto che mia moglie mia spari....ma sei fuori dai coppi Dan????
> eh si ora  chiamo chi so io e disdico l'odierno appuntamento...ho una paura...brrrrrr...
> 
> invornito pagare una troia e'facile per qualsiasi mai goduto..conquistare una donna..magari di un'altro..e roba per pochi....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
ayatollah.....
Infatti noi siamo degli Scià di Persia...

Ma si che sparano...no?

Le mogli ci sparano....ricorda il video delle cavallette....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le donne occupate che vanno con altri in sintesi sono tutte troie e personalmente fanno anche un posco schifo con il loro metodo di autogiustificazione. Una donna così è meglio perderla che avercela in casa, senza alcun dubbio.


Ma sai qual'è il guaio di troppi mariti?
Di essere troppo erroneamente convinti
che le troie siano sempre e solo le mogli altrui e che la loro invece sia santa.

La verità è che 
una donna è una persona
un essere umano
soggetto a passioni, repulsioni, emozioni, tentazioni, pulsioni ecc..ecc.ecc...

E sono del parere che 
lei la donna interagisce con il mondo circostante
a seconda delle situazioni.

Siccome mio caro
il sesso è un gran bellissimo piacere
per moltissime di loro

che capita?
Che c'è una piccola cosa da ottemperare che si chiama prudenza e intelligenza.

Siccome so di essere fatta di carne
e non di ferro

dato che sono una donna sposata
e non voglio certi guai

pongo dei paletti
per cui accetterò la corte altrui 

fino ad un certo punto no?
Perchè se vado oltre

poi non saprei più come fare a meno.

Vedi Daniele
facilissimo rifiutare la corte di un uomo che non ci piace

difficilissimo resistere
ad un uomo che solo con uno sguardo
ci fa bagnare.

Ma al cuor non si comanda
ma è difficile pure per i sensi

da cui lo spirito è debole
e la carne molto inferma.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e gli uomini che sono sposati e vanno con altre come sono???


Sono dei consolatori
Sono degli operatori di penessere
perchè la penefficenza è importante...capisci?

Sono dei maiali no?
Ma appunto tra maiali ci si capisce al volo no?

Vedi Maya
ho sempre avuto la sensazione
che le donne di me

capiscano solo con un mio sguardo
le mie intime intenzioni su di loro

Ma ovvio se una non mi piace
non ci provo eh?

Anzi mi hanno sempre rinfacciato di essere molto scontroso e scorbutico
con le donne che non mi piacciono....

E sai se devo essere sincero
più sono andato avanti negli anni
più si è ristretta la fetta di quelle che mi piacciono.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Le donne occupate *che vanno con altri in sintesi sono tutte troie e personalmente fanno anche un posco schifo con il loro metodo di autogiustificazione. Una donna così è meglio perderla che avercela in casa, senza alcun dubbio.


Oddio dai mi sembra di sentir parlare di una sedia di un posto sul pulmann
sul treno o sul tram ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio dai mi sembra di sentir parlare di una sedia di un posto sul pulmann
> sul treno o sul tram ...


E pensiamo allora a che fanno le donne disoccupate
o le precarie....
A quelle in attesa di occupazione....


----------



## maya (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono dei consolatori
> Sono degli operatori di penessere
> perchè la penefficenza è importante...capisci?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
e ovvio questo sia per gli uomini che x le donne...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vita è molto più semplice di quanto si possa pensare, quindi inutili sofismi su quanto è colpicata la vita sono alquanto inutili. La realtà è che le persone sono pugnettari mentali di prima categoria ed è la loro mente demente a rendere complesse cose che sono facili.
> Tradire senza la mancanza di amore è comunque deprecabile e degno di un maiale o di una scrofa, anzi peggio, perchè se non si ama si ha la possibilià di non far male alla persona per cui un poco di affetto dovremmo provare (proviamo affetto anche per sorci, per una persona no?), quindi se uno o una non ama più il coniuge, decisamente non vedo altra soluzione che cambiare vita o rimanere in quella onestamente.
> Poi il mondo è piano di merdacce e questo lo sappiamo, ma è anche vero che qualche volta nella vita un tradito reagisce malamente e grazie a questi eroi ci dovrebbe essere un poco di timore almeno nel fare porcate.
> Ringrazio tutti gli uomini e le donne che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, esempi di quello che potrebbe succedere.


Apologia di reato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono eroi per quello che hanno fatto, sono esempi di quanto può succedere e loro servono, perchè se non ci fossero i puttanieri e le puttane sarebbero ancor più putanieri e puttane.
> Diciamocelo, il sapere che c'è una probabilità del 1% di finire ammazzati...sarà pur piccola, ma serve per comprendere che ad azione corrisponde reazione ed a volte la reazione non è uguale e contraria da come la si pensa, ma è come tale persona reputa giusta per sè.
> La cronaca nera è piena di conseguenze non previste, di insegnamenti a chi dice "ma ho solo sbagliato", non sono eroi perchè hanno ucciso, sono esempi che servono come l'acqua ad un assetato, cosa ben diversa.
> Mentre sono cattivi esempi i piglianculo che subiscono passivi, quelli sono pessimi esempi di come la si può passare franca e vivere beati e felici con l'idea che si ha il diritto di fare tutto, cazzate!
> Se vivi rispettando il prossimo ci si aspetta che il prossimo rispetti te, se tu non rispetti il prossimo, aspettati di essere impalato.


1 Chiunque tradisce mette in conto 1per mille di essere scoperto figurati di essere ammazzato 2 il tuo ragionamento (insomma ragionamento è un po' troppo) presume che chi viene ammazzato abbia delle colpe, cosa che è, con tutta evidenza, non vera 3 hai detto altrove a chi diceva che anche il tradito ha delle responsabilità, che queste comunque non giustificano il tradimento e che si dovrebbe parlare e poi giustifichi un omicidio?    Scusa davvero ma o sei davvero scemo (e laurea e lavoro non sono in contraddizione con questa possibilità) o ti diverti a trolleggiare da mesi (anni?). Non capisco perché qualcuno ancora ti risponda. Certamente questo crescendo di nefandezze è per attirare l'attenzione ma hai compiuto un reato. Smettila.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

E' bello vedere quante persone sono ipocrite a livello estremo. Si preferisce parlare di illegale o di leale che di violenza o non violenza, questa non è civiltà è paraculismo allo stato brado, perchè non vuol dire che una cosa legale sia giusta e viceversa, è solo una regola fatta da uomini che sbagliano o che hanno voluto fare una regola sbagliata per gli uomini sbagliati come loro, ma non pensiate che ci sia violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile, se si fanno queste cernite allora ditemi, chi può dire cosa è deprecabile e cosa no?
Perchè una cosa è deprecabile e l'altra no? Se due violenze danno come risultato il medesimo, perchè c'è violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile? Forse non è che si è un poco troppo influenzati dal buonismo civile per cui tutto quello che va bene per noi è accettabile e solo i pensieri comuni di schifo possono essere distanti? No, perchè ci vedo un comportamento più sporco in chi tradisce che in un trafugatore di cadaveri per scopi che non voglio neppure pensare. 
Rimane che un reato è solo tale perchè definito da qualche politico molto pulito e difeso da qualche magistrato che sono sempre dei stinchi di santi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è nessuna emulazione da fare, anzi, ma un traditore deve prendere conto di questo e non lamentarsi del "non pensavo che potesse succedermi", perchè un traditore che pensa questo è un coglione di prima categoria. Ci sono casi che finiscono in quel modo e quindi una persona può essere uccisa perchè ha tradito, succede e non puoi pensare che a te non succederà.
> Quando compi un illecito sono emeriti cazzi tuoi, come dico sempre.
> 
> Poi io sono anche cattivo di mio, a me non fotte un cavolo di chi ha ucciso perchè tradito o chi è morto perchè traditore, sono cose che potevano non succedere, sono colpe di entrambi, una vita recisa ed una rovinata, direi che un tradimento fa alquanto schifo, no?
> ...


 E piantala con questo ricatto pure con noi! Chi vuole morire muore.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

E così ha monopolizzato la discussione di Circe per dire quello che gli gira trolleggiando. Ma è un utente serio?:nuke:


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' bello vedere quante persone sono ipocrite a livello estremo. Si preferisce parlare di illegale o di leale che di violenza o non violenza, questa non è civiltà è paraculismo allo stato brado, perchè non vuol dire che una cosa legale sia giusta e viceversa, è solo una regola fatta da uomini che sbagliano o che hanno voluto fare una regola sbagliata per gli uomini sbagliati come loro, ma non pensiate che ci sia violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile, se si fanno queste cernite allora ditemi, chi può dire cosa è deprecabile e cosa no?
> Perchè una cosa è deprecabile e l'altra no? Se due violenze danno come risultato il medesimo, perchè c'è violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile? Forse non è che si è un poco troppo influenzati dal buonismo civile per cui tutto quello che va bene per noi è accettabile e solo i pensieri comuni di schifo possono essere distanti? No, perchè ci vedo un comportamento più sporco in chi tradisce che in un trafugatore di cadaveri per scopi che non voglio neppure pensare.
> Rimane che un reato è solo tale perchè definito da qualche politico molto pulito e difeso da qualche magistrato che sono sempre dei stinchi di santi.



Ciao :smile:

avvolte mi fai proprio scoppiare ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei si, un pò estremo avvolte ... almeno per me ... 

ma ci sono cose, che condivido ... a pieno ... 

la portata di alcune cose ... difficile da leggere per alcuni ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *E' bello vedere quante persone sono ipocrite a livello estremo.* Si preferisce parlare di illegale o di leale che di violenza o non violenza, questa non è civiltà è paraculismo allo stato brado, perchè non vuol dire che una cosa legale sia giusta e viceversa, è solo una regola fatta da uomini che sbagliano o che hanno voluto fare una regola sbagliata per gli uomini sbagliati come loro, ma non pensiate che ci sia violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile, se si fanno queste cernite allora ditemi, chi può dire cosa è deprecabile e cosa no?
> Perchè una cosa è deprecabile e l'altra no? Se due violenze danno come risultato il medesimo, *perchè c'è violenza accettabile e violenza inaccettabile?* Forse non è che si è un poco troppo influenzati dal buonismo civile per cui tutto quello che va bene per noi è accettabile e solo i pensieri comuni di schifo possono essere distanti? No, perchè ci vedo un comportamento più sporco in chi tradisce che in un trafugatore di cadaveri per scopi che non voglio neppure pensare.
> Rimane che un reato è solo tale perchè definito da qualche politico molto pulito e difeso da qualche magistrato che sono sempre dei stinchi di santi.


ti sfuggono le proporzioni .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sfuggono le proporzioni .


E' un minorenne? Non credo visto che ha detto che lavora in Cina. Allora non capisco il perché di questa delicatezza nei confronti di chi non solo giustifica l'omicidio ma definisce eroi gli omicidi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un minorenne? Non credo visto che ha detto che lavora in Cina. Allora non capisco il perché di questa delicatezza nei confronti di chi non solo giustifica l'omicidio ma definisce eroi gli omicidi.


delicatezza?
mi pare di avergli detto di vergognarsi e sicuramente penso che il suo discorso sia un'aberrazione .però tu rispondi come ti pare


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> delicatezza?
> mi pare di avergli detto di vergognarsi e sicuramente penso che il suo discorso sia un'aberrazione .però tu rispondi come ti pare


"ti sfuggono le proporzioni" mi sembra delicato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "ti sfuggono le proporzioni" mi sembra delicato.


pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza


Sono pazientissima


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

miii ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se l'ho afferrato persino io 

e l'italiano non è la mia lingua ... 

Daniele fa un ragionamento semplicissimo:

osservando ... "avendo vissuto" ... 

che c'è chi uccide perché ha subito un tradimento ... dato di fatto.


Ora, ciò cosa significa? ... che un tradimento, può portare a questo estremo ... 

e cosa può portare una persona ad un estremo così? l'aver subito una violenza. 

perciò ... equazione: tradimento = violenza e la violenza = omicidio 

perciò ... se tu sai, perché si continua a leggere di certi avvenimenti ...

sai che il tradimento è violenza e la violenza può portare ad un omicidio ... 

e lui dice però ... che entrambe le cose violenza (tradimento) e omicidio sono sbagliate ... 

perché sono entrambe le cose ...  ...

miii ... nello spiegare, mi sono persa ... 

non ricordo più dove volevo arrivare ... :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ha giustificato l'omicidio. Non hai capito tu.


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> egocentrico
> [e-go-cèn-tri-co]
> (pl. m. _-ci_; f. _-ca_, pl. _-che_)
> A  agg.
> ...


:up:
molto interessante la similitudine con i bambini ! :up:
ma l'egocentrico è anche uno che ha vissuto male
l'infanzia? Traumi reconditi ?
Perchè si è così egocentrici?


----------



## Carola (6 Marzo 2013)

ma vi rendete conto di cosa state parlando?
esistono tanti tipi di tradimento sapete
non solo trombarsi un altro/a  
e nessuno è paragonabile alla violenza di un omicidio


per cortesia.

questa è follia pura. anche assecondare questi ragionamenti.

certo che poi le cornache sono piene di fuori di testa


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mah, secondo me, lui non lo giustifica ... affatto ...

lo dice chiaro e tondo ...
che, come chi uccide deve pagare, così deve pagare pure chi tradisce

perché entrambe le cose, sono delle violenza ... 


sienne


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah...ayatollah Daniele..che belinate scrivi?????
> ....adesso debbo mettere in conto che mia moglie mia spari....ma sei fuori dai coppi Dan????
> eh si ora  chiamo chi so io e disdico l'odierno appuntamento...ho una paura...brrrrrr...
> 
> invornito pagare una troia e'facile per qualsiasi mai goduto..conquistare una donna..magari di un'altro..e roba per pochi....:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:



Una volta forse, ma oggi che le andate a cercare in chat, beh, non è tanto difficile Lothar, e su tua moglie, fossi in te qualche dubbio mi verrebbe, se solo scoprisse un decimo di quello che dici di fare.

Ti auguro non lo venga mai a sapere.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,


a rilento ... sorry ...

l'esempio "glorificato" di chi uccide perché tradito ... 

per far capire la portata di una certa violenza può avere ...

lo ringrazia ... più che altro, per far capire ... 


sienne


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e gli uomini che sono sposati e vanno con altre come sono???



Figli di puttana, e mi spiace per mia suocera che è una splendida persona, anche perchè dopo non sanno assumersi neppure la responsabilità di quello che hanno fatto.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

Ciao rosa,

a me, non sarebbe mai passato per la mente 
di fare una comparazione simile ... 
in queste cose, solo Daniele è specialista ...

anche se però, devo ammettere, 
che il principio del ragionamento non è sbagliato. 

lui ha preso l'estremità ... e l'estremità non se le inventata ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (6 Marzo 2013)

ciao sienne

mi pareva un po' forte

capisco come estremizzi daniele

ma non so
da traditrice e lo sai posso dirti che c'è chi arriva a tanto (sbagliando sia chiaro) dopo aver sofferto parecchio

non so

anche io non comrpendo chi si solalzza così scopate a dx e manca bisogno di conquista continuo soptutto quando a casa va bene

anche solo scopare con due persone per me inimmaginabile

va be lo sapete tutti io con mio marito nulla mi apreva di nemmeno tradirlo dopo5/6 anni così

quindi mi uccidesse penserei fanculo vah pure questo?
ej!


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ciao sienne
> 
> mi pareva un po' forte
> 
> ...


Ciao rosa,

mi hai fatto ridere ... :smile:

be, nel tuo caso ... proprio non ci sta ... anzi!!

non lo so ... da tradita ... mmhh

credo, che ci sono tanto forme di tradimento come dici tu ... 

c'è quello che veramente ti uccide nell'anima ... e siccome accade ... vuol dire che è possibile ... 

una cosa è certa ... non ci sono tante forme di omicidio ...  ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta se vuoi capire le ragioni di Daniele.
Leggi interi passi di Mein Kampf
E ti ritrovi da matti.

Incredibile leggere la vicenda di questo individuo e capire alla fine che era solo un uomo 
che esigeva 

di essere opportunamente risarcito 

dei torti 

che lui Adolfo aveva immaginato di aver subito.

Penso che Mein Kampf sia stato nella mia vita

una delle letture più istruttive!

I ragionamenti di Daniele sono elementari e lineari almeno quanto quelli di Lothar.

Ed è incredibile come Daniele usi lo stesso registro linguistico di Hitler!
Impressionante.

Mi sfugge a tutt'oggi come mai 
a quell'epoca ad Adolf non dissero ma taci che sei solo un povero pazzo.

E riuscii a trascinare una nazione in una sorta di delirio collettivo.

Da notare comunque che tutte le persone tedesche che videro in Adolf un povero pazzo, emigrarono in fretta e furia, ad altri lidi.


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mah, secondo me, lui non lo giustifica ... affatto ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Sul fatto che chi tradisce deve pagare concordo, è sul come che si cercano consigli.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha giustificato l'omicidio. Non hai capito tu.


Invece lei che è straniera ha capito in pieno e tu non hai capito un cazzo, scusami il francesismo. Perchè? Ho detto solo e ribadito e tutti dicono che giustifico l'omicidio, che quando si tradisce non si può cadere dal pero e dire "tho, perchè chi ho tradito l'ha presa così male, io non la prenderei così!" perchè è noto che tutti sono busoni con il culo degli altri, ma quando capita...i traditori sono persino i peggiori nella reazione. Questo per dire, che se scopro che un mio amico è morto per overdose, non penso per nulla che era un poverino, semplicemente tra tutte le possibilità che gli potevano capitare è arrivata la conseguenza più infausta, ma capita, statisticamente è una possibile fine di quella azione, e così può capitare per il tradimento fatto, può capitare che il partner si azzerbini bene e si metta a soffrire da solo/a (quella violenza è comunque una violenza che il traditore perpetra al tradito), può essere che reagisca in un modo sbagliato, fino a quello pessimo dell'omicidio, ma è una cosa che statisticamente può succedere quando imponi ad una persona uno stress che non può sopportare, soprattutto se quello stress non lo supporti e non lenisci quello che hai fatto.
Semplicemente mi stupisco dei coglionazzi che cadono dal pero di un uomo o una donna che hanno ucciso il partner fedifrago, è semplicemente una possibilità e potrebbe essere la possibilità di uno di quei figaccioni di traditori in questo sito, che possono essere simpatici, ma permangono persone disoneste. La disonestà troppo spesso paga nel breve periodo, ma ho visto troppi disonesti morti nella mia seppur breve vita e questo è un dato di fatto, si deve sempre pagare per le merdate che si fanno e prima o poi si paga tutti.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sul fatto che chi tradisce deve pagare concordo, è sul come che si cercano consigli.


Vuoi un consiglio? Un giorno arriva da tuo marito, sorridigli con il tuo più bel sorriso e caccia un calcio nelle balle da storia...i successivi 15 minuti saranno per lui un vero inferno...dopo tu potrai dirgli che quello che soffri tu è quello che ha sofferto lui, ma tutti i giorni...magari capirà.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Un calcio nelle palle no, ma le prime notti di sfuriate credimi, gli ho fatto mancare ben poco, e pure poco fa, mentre usciva, gli ho rovinato la serata.

Sarà stato anche il viagra, ma il suo stato di salute attuale è anche frutto delle discussioni a cui è sottoposto e che, per carattere, detesta.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Un calcio nelle palle no, ma le prime notti di sfuriate credimi, gli ho fatto mancare ben poco, e pure poco fa, *mentre usciva, gli ho rovinato la serata.*
> 
> Sarà stato anche il viagra, ma il suo stato di salute attuale è anche frutto delle discussioni a cui è sottoposto e che, per carattere, detesta.


ma ne vale la pena Devy?
Il punto è che la serata, e le notti e le giornate le rovini anche a te.
Fosse solo a lui ben venga, posso capirlo, ma che gioia ti da a lungo termine?
Forse subito un pò, ma poi ti rimane solo l'astio e quella sottile rabbia che consuma dentro. E consuma. E' un veleno che si deve buttare fuori, ma non continuando ad avvelenare.
Lo devi fare per te. Non per lui.
Nessuno ha il diritto di costringerti ad essere una persona che gioisce nell'aver rovinato la serata al marito.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2013)

*Prima lasciare*

... sempre prima lasciare, con coraggio. Poi andare con un altro/altra, con uguale coraggio. Questo per i potenziali traditori. I traditi però dovrebbero sempre domandarsi in cosa hanno mancato. Sì, proprio.
C'è un bel verso di una canzone di De Gregori (che perlatro non mi piace quasi mai) che dice (e sottoscrivo):

"Ditele che la perdono, per averla tradita"

Meditate, o traditi, meditate... Non siete dèi, nemmeno voi.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Non è che gioisco, semplicemente non sto zitta, e lui deve smettere di pretendere baci e sorrisi.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... sempre prima lasciare, con coraggio. Poi andare con un altro/altra, con uguale coraggio. Questo per i potenziali traditori. I traditi però dovrebbero sempre domandarsi in cosa hanno mancato. Sì, proprio.
> C'è un bel verso di una canzone di De Gregori (che perlatro non mi piace quasi mai) che dice (e sottoscrivo):
> 
> "Ditele che la perdono, per averla tradita"
> ...



Sai, quando una ragazza di 24 anni si invaghisce di un uomo di 54, e lo vuole a tutti i costi, dimmi in quanti resisterebbero? Soprattutto se è una determinata a rovinare le famiglie, e la mia non è la prima.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è che gioisco, semplicemente non sto zitta, e lui deve smettere di pretendere baci e sorrisi.


La meta finale qual'e'?
Farlo crepare d'infarto?


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Non è che gioisco, *semplicemente non sto zitta, e lui deve smettere di pretendere baci e sorrisi.


davvero non senti quella sottile perfidia per avergli rovinato la serata?
Io, nel poco che sono stata schiava di questi merdosi percorsi mentali di ripicche, si. Un pò ne gioivo. Per poi stare peggio.

Se non è il tuo caso meglio.
Sono percorsi che poi diventano endemici e dai quali è praticamente impossibile uscirne alla lunga.
E ci fanno diventare solo l'ombra delle persone che eravamo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La meta finale qual'e'?
> Farlo crepare d'infarto?



minchia.
Devy come la Vedova nera dei film?




paura


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

No, credimi, non riesco a gioirne, lui è ancora qui proprio perchè so che fine farebbe andandosene.

Anche nelle notti di follia dopo la bomba, non gioivo quando lo facevo stare male, mi faceva una pena incredibile, ma non potevo tacere ne comportarmi diversamente, non ci riuscivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, credimi, non riesco a gioirne, lui è ancora qui proprio perchè s*o che fine farebbe andandosene.
> *
> Anche nelle notti di follia dopo la bomba, non gioivo quando lo facevo stare male, mi faceva una pena incredibile, ma non potevo tacere ne comportarmi diversamente, non ci riuscivo.


Cioè? Che fine farebbe? Sotto un ponte?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Che fine farebbe? Sotto un ponte?



In alternativa tornare dalla mamma, 86 anni, o ospite di un fratello, morirebbe piuttosto che farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In alternativa tornare dalla mamma, 86 anni, o ospite di un fratello, morirebbe piuttosto che farlo.


Ma quindi sta con te perchè non trova altrimenti?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Bugia, ci sarebbe un alternativa, ma mi impedisco di farlo, comprargli una casa, posso farlo ma perchè dovrei?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Bugia, ci sarebbe un alternativa, ma mi impedisco di farlo, *comprargli una casa*, posso farlo ma perchè dovrei?


Sei scema?


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, credimi, non riesco a gioirne, lui è ancora qui proprio perchè so che fine farebbe andandosene.
> 
> Anche nelle notti di follia dopo la bomba, non gioivo quando lo facevo stare male, mi faceva una pena incredibile, ma non potevo tacere ne comportarmi diversamente, *non ci riuscivo.*


Conosco bene la sensazione.
L'ho provata anche io.
E' bruttissima perchè sembra che niente riesca a fermare lo tsumani di merda. Vuoi solo colpire e fare male. E più fai male più ne vuoi fare.
Niente è abbastanza.

te lo dico con il cuore in mano. Devi cercare in qualche modo di sfuggire a questa spirale perchè ti renderà solo una donna incattivita, una brutta copia di quello che sei ora.
E non è colpa del tradimento o di tuo marito.
E' tua, che lo hai permesso a te stessa.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi sta con te perchè non trova altrimenti?



Lui giura di no, che se fosse stato innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato nel 2007, allora lavorava, ma ci si può fidare di chi è stato capace di mentire cosi tanto e cosi a lungo?


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui giura di no, che se fosse stato innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato nel 2007, allora lavorava, ma ci si può fidare di chi è stato capace di mentire cosi tanto e cosi a lungo?


E quindi che sviluppi ti aspetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui giura di no, che se fosse stato innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato nel 2007, allora lavorava, ma ci si può fidare di chi è stato capace di mentire cosi tanto e cosi a lungo?


Cioè, sta cosa con la tipa è durata quattro/cinque anni? Sticazzi.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conosco bene la sensazione.
> L'ho provata anche io.
> E' bruttissima perchè sembra che niente riesca a fermare lo tsumani di merda. Vuoi solo colpire e fare male. E più fai male più ne vuoi fare.
> Niente è abbastanza.
> ...



Ci proverò, vado a giornate, poi ci sono delle circostanze che, anche se non lo vuoi, ti ricordano tutto e hai voglia a cercare di non pensarci.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, sta cosa con la tipa è durata quattro/cinque anni? Sticazzi.



estate 2007/novembre2012m fai tu i conti.

Lui si incazza quando lo sottolineo, insiste che stava mesi senza vederla, quando lei aveva altri, poi, dice sempre lui, tornava a cercarlo e ricattarlo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ci proverò, vado a giornate, poi ci sono delle circostanze che, *anche se non lo vuoi, ti ricordano tutto *e hai voglia a cercare di non pensarci.


hai ragione.
E in genere sono cazzate tra l'altro.
Ma è proprio in questo caso, in questi momenti che devi fare l'impossibile per pensare ad altro e scacciare tutto.
Io, quando mi partiva l'embolo distruttore serravo le mascelle e "scappavo" di casa, mi fiondavo in macchina e giravo ore. ascoltando musica e tirando giù da sola tutte le madonne del creato.
Pure quelle extra galassia.
Una mia amica si chiudeva in bagno e si lavava. Si incremava. Ore.

Non è facile, per niente.
Ma: (ora Joey si irrita )

Devi. Salvaguardare. Te.
Con ogni mezzo davvero.

Mi sono appena ricordata che per un periodo mia nonna Victoria  aveva appeso una grande foto di suo marito nel suo studio e regolarmente ci giocava a freccette.
Da li lui capiva molte cose.
Più che altro dalla frequenza e dal numero di freccette piantate 


La trovo una cosa psicologicamente più sana.
Che ne dici?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> E in genere sono cazzate tra l'altro.
> Ma è proprio in questo caso, in questi momenti che devi fare l'impossibile per pensare ad altro e scacciare tutto.
> Io, quando mi partiva l'embolo distruttore serravo le mascelle e "scappavo" di casa, mi fiondavo in macchina e giravo ore. ascoltando musica e tirando giù da sola tutte le madonne del creato.
> ...


Quoto. E' per stare bene non per far stare bene che bisogna trovare una strategia. Può essere quella o l'assoluta indifferenza ma bisogna arrivarci seguendo la propria strada, meglio quella più breve.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. E' per stare bene non per far stare bene che bisogna trovare una strategia. Può essere quella o l'assoluta indifferenza ma bisogna arrivarci seguendo la propria strada, meglio quella più breve.


già, meglio quella più breve ma secondo me bisogna ragionare per minore dei mali per se stessi sempre.

ot.

mi sto facendo il seitan con i piselli e le cipolle.
suggerimenti?
fine ot


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> estate 2007/novembre2012m fai tu i conti.
> 
> Lui si incazza quando lo sottolineo, insiste che stava mesi senza vederla, quando lei aveva altri, poi, dice sempre lui, tornava a cercarlo e ricattarlo.


Sai che non ha torto? Tu dai più importanza di quello che ha avuto per lui a quella storia. Leggi bene gli uomini che tradiscono e non lasciano la moglie? L'altra (o le altre) son poca cosa. Dovrebbero essere le altre a incazzarsi di più. Certo che se lui si è innamorato è diverso. Ma per quanto si è creduto innamorato e quanto lo è stato? Ha ragione lui, non abbastanza per scegliere una strada diversa. Questo non significa che sia stata una cosetta, per te è stata atroce, ma non dovrebbe esserlo anche ora così atroce da rovinare TE.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> già, meglio quella più breve ma secondo me bisogna ragionare per minore dei mali per se stessi sempre.
> 
> ot.
> 
> ...



buttalo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> già, meglio quella più breve ma secondo me bisogna ragionare per minore dei mali per se stessi sempre.
> 
> ot.
> 
> ...


Un cucchiaio di vino bianco


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ha torto? Tu dai più importanza di quello che ha avuto per lui a quella storia. Leggi bene gli uomini che tradiscono e non lasciano la moglie? L'altra (o le altre) son poca cosa. Dovrebbero essere le altre a incazzarsi di più. Certo che se lui si è innamorato è diverso. Ma per quanto si è creduto innamorato e quanto lo è stato? Ha ragione lui, non abbastanza per scegliere una strada diversa. Questo non significa che sia stata una cosetta, per te è stata atroce, ma non dovrebbe esserlo anche ora così atroce da rovinare TE.


quoto







comincio a preoccuparmi di quotarti così tanto.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> buttalo



smettila!

(sabato mi sono magnata una tagliata di cavallo che....sbav....)


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un cucchiaio di vino bianco


fatto.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> estate 2007/novembre2012m fai tu i conti.
> 
> Lui si incazza quando lo sottolineo, insiste che stava mesi senza vederla, quando lei aveva altri, poi, dice sempre lui, tornava a cercarlo e ricattarlo.


ricattarlo come?


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

buono.
sa di piselli e cipolle.

quindi di un cazzo.

dai si può mangiare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> buono.
> sa di piselli e cipolle.
> 
> quindi di un cazzo.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aggiungi sale!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ricattarlo come?


Spifferandolo alla moglie, ovviamente.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spifferandolo alla moglie, ovviamente.


stai scherzando, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero?


Assolutamente no.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:aggiungi sale!


l'ho messo ad inizio cottura.
Dai scherzo. Buono.
Buonissimo.
Che culo. Ne ho ancora tre fettine.
Non vedo l'ora di rimangiarle.




tra l'altro in bocca il seitan ha una consistenza che mi ricorda una cosa, che non  dico perchè potresti vomitare davvero.
fa parte dei racconti medici della famiglia tebana addams fatti a cena quando ci riunivamo tutti.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ricattarlo come?



Di telefonarmi, come poi ha fatto ma tardi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

madonna santa che coraggio.
è proprio vero che la mamma delle facocere è sempre incinta


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E quindi che sviluppi ti aspetti?



Bella domanda.

Se potessi, di non pensarci più e vivere in pace, con lui, visto che è impossibile di non farmi impietosire e invitarlo ad andarsene, a parole l'ho già fatto, che lui sia convinto non credo.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> E in genere sono cazzate tra l'altro.
> Ma è proprio in questo caso, in questi momenti che devi fare l'impossibile per pensare ad altro e scacciare tutto.
> Io, quando mi partiva l'embolo distruttore serravo le mascelle e "scappavo" di casa, mi fiondavo in macchina e giravo ore. ascoltando musica e tirando giù da sola tutte le madonne del creato.
> ...



Che mi piacerebbe farlo sull'originale, comunque anche quello è un modo per sfogarsi, figurati io sono arrivata pure a pensare a cosa farei se morisse, so che è follia pura, ma giuro che sarei tentata di non andare neppure al suo funerale, eppure lo amo, purtroppo.

Io le sue foto da casa le ho eliminate da mesi, so che fa ridere, ma almeno quando è via non lo vedo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Che mi piacerebbe farlo sull'originale, comunque anche quello è un modo per sfogarsi, figurati io sono arrivata *pure a pensare a cosa farei se morisse,* so che è follia pura, ma giuro che sarei tentata di non andare neppure al suo funerale, eppure lo amo, purtroppo.
> 
> Io le sue foto da casa le ho eliminate da mesi, so che fa ridere, ma almeno quando è via non lo vedo.


mannò, non è follia.
Io scrivevo racconti splatter dove lo uccidevo in modo fantasiosi e poi li lasciavo in giro.
Mi accorgevo quando li aveva letti perchè diventava bianco.
Mattia è uno che si impressiona molto. Basta solo la parola sangue a farlo diventare bianco.

Perchè non ti iscrivi a tiro con l'arco?
Così puoi riesumare le foto.
Poi l'arco come sport è una figata.

Io l'ho fatto moltissimi anni.
Utile al dilettevole.
Utile perchè conosci gente, ti viene forza nella braccia e nella schiena (utilissimo se gli vuoi tirare qualche lordone)e dilettevole perchè sviluppi la mira sulla sua foto.

E alle prossime Olimpiadi ti vediamo con la nostra nazionale di tiro con l'arco


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò, non è follia.
> Io scrivevo racconti splatter dove lo uccidevo in modo fantasiosi e poi li lasciavo in giro.
> Mi accorgevo quando li aveva letti perchè diventava bianco.
> Mattia è uno che si impressiona molto. Basta solo la parola sangue a farlo diventare bianco.
> ...


Perché non ti ho conosciuta prima? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ti ho conosciuta prima? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




L'ho pensato pure io, e riguarda tutte voi.

In questo momento siete mille volte meglio delle vitamine.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'ho pensato pure io, e riguarda tutte voi.
> 
> In questo momento siete mille volte meglio delle vitamine.


:amici::abbraccio:


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Grazie.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

:carneval:





Eretteo ha detto:


> La meta finale qual'e'?
> Farlo crepare d'infarto?


:carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:
> :carneval:


Oppure gli servi un caffe' corretto Sindona....


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval:
> :carneval:



DEVY!!!!!

mi stavo misurando la febbre a momenti spacco il termometro sotto l'ascella!!!!


ti racconto questa.
c'era un diabetico fedifrago in famiglia, ma un fedifrago stronzo. Di quelli che "Io tutto posso"
ad un certo punto stava sempre non bene. Essendo medico e seguendo una dieta rigorosa per il diabete non si capiva come avesse la glicemia sempre alta. ma alta alta, molto pericolosa.

















si scoprì che i suoi cibi erano addizionati di zucchero puro. Tutti. Ma solo i suoi. Sapore dolce accuratamente nascosto da sapiente mani cuoche.
Sempre la leggenda narra di uno scambio assolutamente involontario di barattoli.
Tant'è. Il fedigrafo che tutto poteva, capìo che era meglio se stesse accuorto.


Ovviamente io credo sia stato uno sbaglio di barattoli. Assolutamente.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... sempre prima lasciare, con coraggio. Poi andare con un altro/altra, con uguale coraggio. Questo per i potenziali traditori. I traditi però dovrebbero sempre domandarsi in cosa hanno mancato. Sì, proprio.
> C'è un bel verso di una canzone di De Gregori (che perlatro non mi piace quasi mai) che dice (e sottoscrivo):
> 
> "Ditele che la perdono, per averla tradita"
> ...


Ciao,

ho meditato ... ansi, non è vero  ...

a me, quella frase non piace proprio ... 

e da vigliacchi ... e da chi scarica le proprie colpe sull'altro ... 

troppo comodo ... per me esprime solo, che il traditore trascina nella sua sporcizia anche l'altra parte.

L'atto del tradimento, non ha niente a che vedere con i problemi che ci possono essere in una coppia.

L'atto del tradimento ... non è nient'altro che una decisione personale di chi tradisce. 

sienne


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho meditato ... ansi, non è vero  ...
> 
> ...


La penso come te.... è come dire che lo stupratore è giustificato dall'abbigliamento di una donna....  quello che odio dei traditori è l'incoerenza. Il traditore che è portato e lo fa,  cazzarola ammettesse che gli piace!!!! Senza scaricare i pesi sui poveri ignari che ci vivono insieme!!!!


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> DEVY!!!!!
> 
> mi stavo misurando la febbre a momenti spacco il termometro sotto l'ascella!!!!
> 
> ...


Pensa che mio marito, oltre a dover tenere sotto controllo la pressione, il colesterolo, e un problema serio renale, è pure diabetico. Tutto questo da maggio, la bomba a novembre, sempre 2012.

Cosa ci avrebbe fatto con uno conciato cosi la piccolina?


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non ha torto? Tu dai più importanza di quello che ha avuto per lui a quella storia. Leggi bene gli uomini che tradiscono e non lasciano la moglie? L'altra (o le altre) son poca cosa. Dovrebbero essere le altre a incazzarsi di più. Certo che se lui si è innamorato è diverso. Ma per quanto si è creduto innamorato e quanto lo è stato? Ha ragione lui, non abbastanza per scegliere una strada diversa. Questo non significa che sia stata una cosetta, per te è stata atroce, ma non dovrebbe esserlo anche ora così atroce da rovinare TE.



L'altra si è sicuramente incazzata, con il silenzio mio marito le ha lasciato credere che fossimo amici, come no, amici col c....., scusate ma mi fa diventare volgare, quando ha scoperto come eravamo messi, si è limitata a dire 'adesso ho capito tutto ', riguardo a lui sostiene che per come è fatto e per come era messo, lavorava aveva una casa tutta sua dove lavorava, se si fosse innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato.
Devo estorcergli le cose, so però che oltre al sesso e l'età di lei, non c'era niente di niente che lo interessasse, lei era una fanatica testimone di Geova (falsa e incoerente), viaggiava con la bibbia in borsa, parlava sempre delle loro riunioni, cose che  a mio interessano meno di zero. L'opinione su di lei di persone che l'hanno conosciuta è pessima, è arrivata a picchiare ed insultare una cantante che aveva osato mettere una mano sulla spalla a mio marito.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho meditato ... ansi, non è vero  ...
> 
> ...



LO penso pure io, devo ammettere che mai, neanche per un secondo, mio marito ha tentato di colpevolizzarmi, anzi, mi ha ripetuto mille volte che per un paio di mesi ha finto di non capire cosa volesse da lui, e che ha sbagliato a cascare tra le sue braccia. Il contesto ha sicuramente favorito lei. Io via, loro cantavano insieme e lei si faceva andare a prendere ed accompagnare a casa, in piena notte, con la scusa che non aveva  ne patente ne auto.
Aggiungiamoci l'andropausa di lui, la vanità di essere ancora attraente per una ragazzina più giovane di nostra figlia.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> LO penso pure io, devo ammettere che mai, neanche per un secondo, mio marito ha tentato di colpevolizzarmi, anzi, mi ha ripetuto mille volte che per un paio di mesi ha finto di non capire cosa volesse da lui, e che ha sbagliato a cascare tra le sue braccia. Il contesto ha sicuramente favorito lei. Io via, loro cantavano insieme e lei si faceva andare a prendere ed accompagnare a casa, in piena notte, con la scusa che non aveva  ne patente ne auto.
> Aggiungiamoci l'andropausa di lui, la vanità di essere ancora attraente per una ragazzina più giovane di nostra figlia.


L'errore che facciamo noi traditi è quello di 'giustificare' alcuni comportamenti del traditore, ma è un errore quasi consapevole x salvare il salvabile. La verità è che se uno è innamorato e leale, che sia Moana pozzi a tentarti,  che sia Marylin Monroe, o George Clooney e Gabriel Garko x le donne, non ci caschi. E se ci caschi che sei curioso/a lo fai x tot volte. I nostri mariti hanno avuto una relazione parallela, e non sono giustificabili in niente. ma abbiamo scelto noi di tenerceli. ..e per sopravvivere a questo dolore abbiamo bisogno delle attenuanti. Io sono convinta che dal di fuori faccio pena, perché x gli altri sono una debole. Anche la sua amante che sicuramente pensa ' sapessi cosa diceva a me e cosa mi faceva'. Ma io al momento non vedo alternative, e cammino con il braccetto alla tristezza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> L'errore che facciamo noi traditi è quello di 'giustificare' alcuni comportamenti del traditore, ma è un errore quasi consapevole x salvare il salvabile. La verità è che se uno è innamorato e leale, che sia Moana pozzi a tentarti, che sia Marylin Monroe, o George Clooney e Gabriel Garko x le donne, non ci caschi. E se ci caschi che sei curioso/a lo fai x tot volte. I nostri mariti hanno avuto una relazione parallela, e non sono giustificabili in niente. ma abbiamo scelto noi di tenerceli. ..e per sopravvivere a questo dolore abbiamo bisogno delle attenuanti. Io sono convinta che dal di fuori faccio pena, perché x gli altri sono una debole. Anche la sua amante che sicuramente pensa ' sapessi cosa diceva a me e cosa mi faceva'. Ma io al momento non vedo alternative, e cammino con il braccetto alla tristezza...


Non sembri affatto debole, vista dal di fuori. E comunque un bel chissenefrega


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sembri affatto debole, vista dal di fuori. E comunque un bel chissenefrega


Purtroppo io vivo in posto piccolo e chi mi conosce sa...e la sensazione di essere guardata come la povera cornuta è presente. X quello evito le conoscenze...e vivo x i fatti miei...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> L'errore che facciamo noi traditi è quello di 'giustificare' alcuni comportamenti del traditore, ma è un errore quasi consapevole x salvare il salvabile. La verità è che se uno è innamorato e leale, che sia Moana pozzi a tentarti,  che sia Marylin Monroe, o George Clooney e Gabriel Garko x le donne, non ci caschi. E se ci caschi che sei curioso/a lo fai x tot volte. I nostri mariti hanno avuto una relazione parallela, e non sono giustificabili in niente. ma abbiamo scelto noi di tenerceli. ..e per sopravvivere a questo dolore abbiamo bisogno delle attenuanti. Io sono convinta che dal di fuori faccio pena, perché x gli altri sono una debole. Anche la sua amante che sicuramente pensa ' sapessi cosa diceva a me e cosa mi faceva'. Ma io al momento non vedo alternative, e cammino con il braccetto alla tristezza...


No guarda non voglio contraddirti.
Ma se anche io fossi perdutamente innamorato di te
e suonasse al mio campanello che so Monica Bellucci e mi dicesse conte ti va di scopare con me.
Mi spiace sai ?

E alla sera racconterei a mia moglie
IL MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO eh?

La verità è che so
che mai nella vita io sarò tentatore di Monica Bellucci capisci?

E allora il bello dell'amore è...
Ok cara tu non sei Monica Bellucci
ma per me è come se tu fossi più bella di lei.

Sei tu comunque che ti butti via come una vecchia ciabatta eh?

E questo è colpa tua, non nostra.

Se devi uscire, almeno prima di uscire, di a te stessa sono figa.

Piuttosto pensa che sei un po' Monica Bellucci e tutto vien da sè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Purtroppo io vivo in posto piccolo e chi mi conosce sa...e la sensazione di essere guardata come la povera cornuta è presente. X quello evito le conoscenze...e vivo x i fatti miei...


vabbè anche se vivi in un posto grande non ti cambia di molto... alla fine hai una cerchia di conoscenze. Io ho sempre pensato che ognuno ne ha abbastanza delle sue di corna, a cui pensare. Da prima di averle, eh?:mrgreen:  Comunque Circe... tu pensa solo a ritrovare la tua felicità. Il resto del mondo si fotta.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Purtroppo io vivo in posto piccolo e chi mi conosce sa...e la sensazione *di essere guardata come la povera cornuta è presente.* X quello evito le conoscenze...e vivo x i fatti miei...



Madonna Circe.
Non posso leggerlo il neretto.

Perchè l'unica sensazione che io avrei, sarebbe di  essere guardata come quella che ha fatto la figura migliore di tutti.
Talmente al di sopra delle parti per classe che potrebbero solo baciare la terra dove passo e imparare da una vera signora.
Troia, comari del paese e marito compresi. Anzi in prima fila.
E appena scorgo un occhiata che dice "Povera cornuta" ti faccio capire in un nanosecondo che il tuo _povera_ è indirizzato  alla persona sbagliata. 
La gente è strana forte.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda non voglio contraddirti.
> Ma se anche io fossi perdutamente innamorato di te
> e suonasse al mio campanello che so Monica Bellucci e mi dicesse conte ti va di scopare con me.
> Mi spiace sai ?
> ...


Conte se mi vedessi....Sono una bella donna, sono curata, ho la mia imponenza. Non mi serve pensare alla Bellucci e non mi butto via.. ma se dentro hai un'ombra nera, tutti si accorgono che il sorriso nasconde dolore. E x evitare i vari 'come stai?' Evito proprio le persone.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna Circe.
> Non posso leggerlo il neretto.
> 
> Perchè l'unica sensazione che io avrei, sarebbe di  essere guardata come quella che ha fatto la figura migliore di tutti.
> ...


A volte mi sento così. A volte torno giù.
Sarà il cambio di stagione.
E l'ormone che si è spento.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè anche se vivi in un posto grande non ti cambia di molto... alla fine hai una cerchia di conoscenze. Io ho sempre pensato che ognuno ne ha abbastanza delle sue di corna, a cui pensare. Da prima di averle, eh?:mrgreen:  Comunque Circe... tu pensa solo a ritrovare la tua felicità. Il resto del mondo si fotta.


infatti...si fottessero. . .


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè anche se vivi in un posto grande non ti cambia di molto... alla fine hai una cerchia di conoscenze. Io ho sempre pensato che ognuno ne ha abbastanza delle sue di corna, a cui pensare. Da prima di averle, eh?:mrgreen:  Comunque Circe... tu pensa solo a ritrovare la tua felicità. Il resto del mondo si fotta.


Sbri, lo chiedo a te.
Anche tu ti "vergognavi" delle corna ricevute? Che gli altri lo sapessero?


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> L'errore che facciamo noi traditi è quello di 'giustificare' alcuni comportamenti del traditore, ma è un errore quasi consapevole x salvare il salvabile. La verità è che se uno è innamorato e leale, che sia Moana pozzi a tentarti,  che sia Marylin Monroe, o George Clooney e Gabriel Garko x le donne, non ci caschi. E se ci caschi che sei curioso/a lo fai x tot volte. I nostri mariti hanno avuto una relazione parallela, e non sono giustificabili in niente. ma abbiamo scelto noi di tenerceli. ..e per sopravvivere a questo dolore abbiamo bisogno delle attenuanti. Io sono convinta che dal di fuori faccio pena, perché x gli altri sono una debole. Anche la sua amante che sicuramente pensa ' sapessi cosa diceva a me e cosa mi faceva'. Ma io al momento non vedo alternative, e cammino con il braccetto alla tristezza...


Ciao Circe,

altro che, tu mi sembri forte invece ... 

sai quanta gente c'è che fa patti sporchi e squallidi con la vita?

gente, dalla quale tu neanche te lo immagini ... 

portare un tradimento sulle spalle, in confronto è nulla ... 

l'amante che può pensare ... usata e gettata ... più oggetto di così ...

no, cara Circe ... le ragioni le conosciamo solo noi ... e basta ... 

sono i nostri patti ... e chi si azzarda a giudicare, lo mandi a quel paese - ipocrita!

la cosa importante, però, è che non sei tu a giudicarti ...

sienne


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

sono in una fase 'depressiva' scusate le paranoie....:-(


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> *A volte mi sento così.* A volte torno giù.
> Sarà il cambio di stagione.
> E l'ormone che si è spento.


allora cerca di ricordare cosa fa scattare quel sentire così.

Porc...


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sono in una fase 'depressiva' scusate le paranoie....:-(


Si capisce quando* c*uoti devy con furore.

Devo farti incazzare? Hai bisogno di mordere?

Ci metto un secondo a fare uscire la iena che è in te, sappilo.
Anzi, sallo.
A parte gli scherzi.
Butta fuori.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si capisce quando* c*uoti devy con furore.
> 
> Devo farti incazzare? Hai bisogno di mordere?
> 
> ...


credimi Tebe non sono arrabbiata, non sono nervosa, non è successo niente di nuovo. sono triste. solo quello.  e faccio come un animale ferito, me ne sto in un angolo a leccarmi le ferite...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'altra si è sicuramente incazzata, con il silenzio mio marito le ha lasciato credere che fossimo amici, come no, amici col c....., scusate ma mi fa diventare volgare, quando ha scoperto come eravamo messi, si è limitata a dire 'adesso ho capito tutto ', riguardo a lui sostiene che per come è fatto e per come era messo, lavorava aveva una casa tutta sua dove lavorava, se si fosse innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato.
> Devo estorcergli le cose, so però che oltre al sesso e l'età di lei, non c'era niente di niente che lo interessasse, lei era una fanatica testimone di Geova (falsa e incoerente), viaggiava con la bibbia in borsa, parlava sempre delle loro riunioni, cose che  a mio interessano meno di zero. L'opinione su di lei di persone che l'hanno conosciuta è pessima, è arrivata a picchiare ed insultare una cantante che aveva osato mettere una mano sulla spalla a mio marito.


Se non sei un testimone anche tu per lei il vostro matrimonio è inesistente (non riconosce lo Stato) e se in chiesa è demoniaco. Ha una sua coerenza :nuke:. Vedi che non è mai stata considerata una possibile casa ma solo qualche week end.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> L'errore che facciamo noi traditi è quello di 'giustificare' alcuni comportamenti del traditore, ma è un errore quasi consapevole x salvare il salvabile. La verità è che se uno è innamorato e leale, che sia Moana pozzi a tentarti,  che sia Marylin Monroe, o George Clooney e Gabriel Garko x le donne, non ci caschi. E se ci caschi che sei curioso/a lo fai x tot volte. I nostri mariti hanno avuto una relazione parallela, e non sono giustificabili in niente. ma abbiamo scelto noi di tenerceli. ..e per sopravvivere a questo dolore abbiamo bisogno delle attenuanti. Io sono convinta che dal di fuori faccio pena, perché x gli altri sono una debole. Anche la sua amante che sicuramente pensa ' sapessi cosa diceva a me e cosa mi faceva'. Ma io al momento non vedo alternative, e cammino con il braccetto alla tristezza...


Tu ti senti debole. Devi capire perché.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'altra si è sicuramente incazzata, con il silenzio mio marito le ha lasciato credere che fossimo amici, come no, amici col c....., scusate ma mi fa diventare volgare, quando ha scoperto come eravamo messi, si è limitata a dire 'adesso ho capito tutto ', riguardo a lui sostiene che per come è fatto e per come era messo, lavorava aveva una casa tutta sua dove lavorava, se si fosse innamorato di lei se ne sarebbe andato.
> Devo estorcergli le cose, so però che oltre al sesso e l'età di lei, non c'era niente di niente che lo interessasse, lei era una fanatica testimone di Geova (falsa e incoerente), viaggiava con la bibbia in borsa, parlava sempre delle loro riunioni, cose che a mio interessano meno di zero. L'opinione su di lei di persone che l'hanno conosciuta è pessima, è arrivata a picchiare ed insultare una cantante che aveva osato mettere una mano sulla spalla a mio marito.


devastata, ma che storia orribile.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè anche se vivi in un posto grande non ti cambia di molto... alla fine hai una cerchia di conoscenze. Io ho sempre pensato che ognuno ne ha abbastanza delle sue di corna, a cui pensare. Da prima di averle, eh?:mrgreen:  Comunque Circe... tu pensa solo a ritrovare la tua felicità. Il resto del mondo si fotta.


Io ho una coppia vicina di cui conosco l'infedeltà di lui. Ho sempre pensato che lui fosse un deficiente non certo lei.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> credimi Tebe non sono arrabbiata, non sono nervosa, non è successo niente di nuovo. sono triste. solo quello.  e faccio come un animale ferito, me ne sto in un angolo a leccarmi le ferite...



STO CAZZO.



Hai qualche malattia? Piattole? Verruche?
Sei entrata in menopausa e non sai che gel umidifanti scegliere? Consiglio quello alla paprica, credo che tuo marito apprezzi.

Che c'hai? triste di cosa?
hai rivisto Candy Candy la puntata di quando è morto quello scemo biondo di Antony?
Oppure Lady Oscar  quando è seccato Andrè dopo avere FINALMENTE scopato la Oscar?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho una coppia vicina di cui conosco l'infedeltà di lui. Ho sempre pensato che lui fosse un deficiente non certo lei.


ma infatti mi pare normale.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti mi pare normale.


 E per quanto riguarda me, ci sarà anche qualche vicino che pensa che la scema sono io. Che ci posso fare se ho dei vicini cretini?:mexican:


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe, 
hai ragione


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Tebe,
> hai ragione



...hai visto davvero Candy Candy e Lady Oscar?
Minchia. Stai messa male davvero.

A questo punto ti consiglio allora, come colpo di grazia assoluto, l'ultima neve di primavera.
Ti suicidi al 100%.

L'hai mai visto?
Love story in confronto è un cine panettone


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hai visto davvero Candy Candy e Lady Oscar?
> Minchia. Stai messa male davvero.
> 
> A questo punto ti consiglio allora, come colpo di grazia assoluto, l'ultima neve di primavera.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora ancora meglio incompreso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfler me è pianto sicuro la fine di Schindler list anche isolata dal film.


----------



## Circe (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hai visto davvero Candy Candy e Lady Oscar?
> Minchia. Stai messa male davvero.
> 
> A questo punto ti consiglio allora, come colpo di grazia assoluto, l'ultima neve di primavera.
> ...


no mai visto.... ma cavolo Tebe consigliami qualcosa di trasgressivo ed eccitante! già ce l'ho addormentata vuoi che la sotterro? ?,,


----------



## Scarlett (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché dopo tutte le sue ...extra sessioni sessuali é convinto che io non lo potrei tradire? Perché se io lo facessi cadrebbe dalle nuvole non capendone il motivo? È proprio vero una volta una persona mi disse: chi tradisce non è mai disposto ad accettare  un tradimento ricevuto.
> Perché???


vorrei saperlo anch'io..
ma azzardo una risposta, forse perchè sotto sotto sa bene, avendolo provato, che tradire significa in fondo che l'altro ha effettivamente qualche mancanza in quel dato momento.
mm...ma forse sai che non ho praticamente detto niente? bo..

sono confusa.


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai rivisto Candy Candy la puntata di quando è morto quello scemo biondo di Antony?
> Oppure Lady Oscar  quando è seccato Andrè dopo avere FINALMENTE scopato la Oscar?


Tu, cattiva.
Ecco sarai contenta...ora ho il magone! 




















































Hai dimenticato Georgie, quando muore Abel dopo aver scopato Georgie, appunto.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe, non giustifico affatto mio marito, ma cerco di immedesimarmi nelle circostanze. Quella, credimi, è una troia vera, e l'ha dimostrando scrivendo a mia figlia  e telefonandomi.

Non parliamo della tua 'amica'.

Tornando invece a te, hai tutte le doti per vivere meglio, presenza,bellezza,  eleganza, occasioni ed età.

Riguardo invece allo stato d'animo, lo capisco e condivido.

Sicuramente incide molto anche il tempo. 

Ieri notte per me era una  notte NO, sempre più rare ma capitano.

Tu hai scelto, per ora, di tenertelo. Non è affatto detto che tu non cambi idea.

Io sono sempre combattuta, e non so se il fatto che lui non sappia dove andare, sia per me un comodo alibi per tenermelo. 

Fossi più giovane e in forma non credo sarebbe ancora qui, anzi, avrebbe trovato la valigia fuori la notte della bomba.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no mai visto.... ma cavolo Tebe consigliami qualcosa di trasgressivo ed eccitante! già ce l'ho addormentata vuoi che la sotterro? ?,,



Esci, guardati in giro, mettiti in testa che non hai nessuno a cui DEVY fedeltà, divertiti.

Fallo anche per me.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Circe, non giustifico affatto mio marito, ma cerco di immedesimarmi nelle circostanze. Quella, credimi, è una troia vera, e l'ha dimostrando scrivendo a mia figlia  e telefonandomi.
> 
> Non parliamo della tua 'amica'.
> 
> ...


Leggevo da qualche parte che bisogna guardare le foto di 10 o 20 anni fa dove non ci piacevamo e vedere come eravamo giovani e carine e capire che tra10 anni troveremo noi ora giovani e carine e poi agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora ancora meglio incompreso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfler me è pianto sicuro la fine di Schindler list anche isolata dal film.


porca puttana.
L'incompreso davvero na tortura...

Facciamo una lista di film da vedere assolutamente quando si è in crisi patocca.

Ultima neve di primavera
L'incompreso

schindler e love story sono troppo ridanciani. Il primo è comunque una storia di coraggio assoluto, il secondo comunque si sono amati.
Non va bene.
Deve essere tutto negativo al massimo fin dal primo minuto.


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no mai visto.... ma cavolo Tebe consigliami qualcosa di trasgressivo ed eccitante! già ce l'ho addormentata vuoi che la sotterro? ?,,


Ma perché per forza trasgressivo ed eccitante?
Ma se andassi su altro genere?
Tipo: inception, Alice in wonderland, resident evil, cose semplici insomma...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca puttana.
> L'incompreso davvero na tortura...
> 
> Facciamo una lista di film da vedere assolutamente quando si è in crisi patocca.
> ...


Per piangere, ripeto, la scena delle pietre al cimitero è imbattibile. Penso a cosa mi fa piangere di sicuro.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

NON mi sono mai posta problemi di età, ed estetici, prima. E' uno sconvolgimento mettersi in competizione, con chi non si sa, dopo una vita insieme ed in un periodo  in cui dopo aver corso tanto, lottato,  pensavi di poterti relativamente rilassare e godere semplicemente delle piccole cose  della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON mi sono mai posta problemi di età, ed estetici, prima. E' uno sconvolgimento mettersi in competizione, con chi non si sa, dopo una vita insieme ed in un periodo  in cui dopo aver corso tanto, lottato,  pensavi di poterti relativamente rilassare e godere semplicemente delle piccole cose semplici della vita.


In competizione con una "figlia"?!  Non credo proprio anche perché per le cose che hai elencato la perdente in partenza è lei. Il problema è capire se il premio è cos' appetibile. Io non dicevo di vederti carina per lui ma per te e aperta alla buena suerte.


----------



## babsi (7 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché per forza trasgressivo ed eccitante?
> Ma se andassi su altro genere?
> Tipo: inception, Alice in wonderland, resident evil, cose semplici insomma...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no mai visto.... ma cavolo Tebe consigliami qualcosa di trasgressivo ed eccitante! già ce l'ho addormentata vuoi che la sotterro? ?,,


in questa fase di pessimismo triste cosmico gli ormoni sono l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
Ora devi diventare ancora più triste e sconsolata.
Ti devi ridurre a straccio proprio.
Adesso sei troppo felice.
Non va bene.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In competizione con una "figlia"?!  Non credo proprio anche perché per le cose che hai elencato la perdente in partenza è lei. Il problema è capire se il premio è cos' appetibile. Io non dicevo di vederti carina per lui ma per te e aperta alla buena suerte.



Non mi sono spiegata io.

Non pensavo ne a lei, ne a lui.

Ecco, la buena suerte mi attira di più.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in questa fase di pessimismo triste cosmico gli ormoni sono l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
> Ora devi diventare ancora più triste e sconsolata.
> Ti devi ridurre a straccio proprio.
> Adesso sei troppo felice.
> Non va bene.


stai diventando quasi mitica come il Contin..........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :up:



ciao Lolita!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in questa fase di pessimismo triste cosmico gli ormoni sono l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
> Ora devi diventare ancora più triste e sconsolata.
> Ti devi ridurre a straccio proprio.
> Adesso sei troppo felice.
> Non va bene.


Concordo. Però non con situazioni simili a quella subita. Fatico a trovare titoli.


----------



## babsi (7 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lolita!


Ave Cesare!

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non con situazioni simili a quella subita. Fatico a trovare titoli.


pure io visto che guardo solo porno e splatter.

A chi possiamo chiedere per film davvero drammi esistenziali da paura?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> STO CAZZO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio, a momenti muoio


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hai visto davvero Candy Candy e Lady Oscar?
> Minchia. Stai messa male davvero.
> 
> A questo punto ti consiglio allora, come colpo di grazia assoluto, l'ultima neve di primavera.
> ...


O.T ma che bella è la scena in cui terence abbraccia da dietro sulle scale candy che scappa lasciandolo alla ragazza a cui hanno amputato la gamba?


----------



## Innominata (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in questa fase di pessimismo triste cosmico gli ormoni sono l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
> Ora devi diventare ancora più triste e sconsolata.
> Ti devi ridurre a straccio proprio.
> Adesso sei troppo felice.
> Non va bene.


Come narra il mio avatar.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Conte se mi vedessi....Sono una bella donna, sono curata, ho la mia imponenza. Non mi serve pensare alla Bellucci e non mi butto via.. ma se dentro hai un'ombra nera, tutti si accorgono che il sorriso nasconde dolore. E x evitare i vari 'come stai?' Evito proprio le persone.


Ah ma sai che anch'io evito le persone per evitare i vari come stai?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Purtroppo io vivo in posto piccolo e chi mi conosce sa...e la sensazione di essere guardata come la povera cornuta è presente. X quello evito le conoscenze...e vivo x i fatti miei...


Circe, non è qualcosa per cui valga la pena isolarsi.
Hai le tue motivazioni e devono bastarti per andare avanti a testa alta. 
Fregatene di chi ti vede senza capire davvero cosa stai passando e pensa a stare meglio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però non con situazioni simili a quella subita. Fatico a trovare titoli.



In effetti...
Però possiamo legarla alla sedia e dopo averle fatto vedere tutte le morti degli eroi dei cartoni animati, i film da taglio delle vene. le diamo il colpo di grazia.

le leggiamo "Cuore".

A quel punto sono certa che si libera e mi tira una testata urlando.
MO' MI HAI ROTTO LI COGLIONI TEBE, EBBASTA! E PURE TU BRUNE', MOLLATEME


(sempre se il libro cuore la intristiva a bestia come intristiva me. Poi magari Circe è masochista e quindi....abbiamo sbagliato tutto:unhappy


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oddio, a momenti muoio


...troppo tebina sono stata?

non ho il più caratteraccio di una volta.
Tutte queste tradite mi stanno cambiando il dna.
:unhappy:


:blank:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T ma che bella è la scena in cui terence abbraccia da dietro sulle scale candy che scappa lasciandolo alla ragazza a cui hanno amputato la gamba?


Non farmela ricordare perchè quella gatta morta è l'altra faccia della medaglia delle facocere.
Che essere insulso. Non ricordo nemmeno il nome.



Maddai...hai un figo della madonna come terence che ti muore dietro e tu lo lasci a quella cosa tutta casa e chiesa?
ma per favore,
Una futura tradita.
Solo camdy poteva tenere vicino uno come terence.
Slurp.


A me piaceva anche zio albert eh?
Anche se era biondo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti...
> Però possiamo legarla alla sedia e dopo averle fatto vedere tutte le morti degli eroi dei cartoni animati, i film da taglio delle vene. le diamo il colpo di grazia.
> 
> le leggiamo "Cuore".
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cuore colpisce inaspettatamente tutti.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Come narra il mio avatar.



vuoi diventare  infelice pure tu?
Mi sento in forma, sallo.
Potrei distruggervi qualsiasi barlume di flebile speranza stasera.

Mattia è malato.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T ma che bella è la scena in cui terence abbraccia da dietro sulle scale candy *che scappa lasciandolo alla ragazza a cui hanno amputato la gamba*?


ma è terribile:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi diventare  infelice pure tu?
> Mi sento in forma, sallo.
> Potrei distruggervi qualsiasi barlume di flebile speranza stasera.
> 
> Mattia è malato.


Fagli quattro salti in padella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi diventare  infelice pure tu?
> Mi sento in forma, sallo.
> Potrei distruggervi qualsiasi barlume di flebile speranza stasera.
> 
> *Mattia è malato.*


Finiscilo, pora bestia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finiscilo, pora bestia.


Non è il marito di Devastata :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cuore colpisce *inaspettatamente* tutti.


_inaspettatamente?_
Sei la sorella cattiva di Jack lo squartatore?



paura


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finiscilo, pora bestia.



ci sto pensando.
Non gli ho dato il campanello per chiamarmi quindi mi fa gli squillini e mi manda gli sms.
Ho 38





Ho 38 e due. Io muoro e tu te ne fotti.



Ho sempre 38 e due. Non sto ancora muorendo ma ho fame.



E via così.
Ora ho spento il cellulare


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

ricordati che lo amo.
E chi si assomiglia si piglia.






:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è il marito di Devastata :singleeye:


ci pensate?
Lui muore, qualcuno legge il forum e ingabbiano Devy per omicidio volontario  e ci portano tutti in tribunale.


Ho giusto il vestito adatto _da tribunale._
veletta ovviamente
E tacco 12.





Minchia. Devo comprare le ciglia finte super flap flap.
le ho finite


----------



## fruitbasket (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca puttana.
> L'incompreso davvero na tortura...
> 
> Facciamo una lista di film da vedere assolutamente quando si è in crisi patocca.
> ...


si potrebbe aggiungere "padre padrone"


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sto pensando.
> Non gli ho dato il campanello per chiamarmi quindi mi fa gli squillini e mi manda gli sms.
> [...]


Ma scusa, tu sei ancora malaticcia e devi badare a lui? :unhappy:


----------



## fruitbasket (7 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu sei ancora malaticcia e devi badare a lui? :unhappy:


Noi uomini siamo fatti per sopportare l'alcool e tuttalpiù le sue conseguenze, non il dolore fisico. Se un uomo dovesse partorire si sparerebbe piuttosto.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Noi uomini siamo fatti per sopportare l'alcool e tuttalpiù le sue conseguenze, non il dolore fisico. Se un uomo dovesse partorire si sparerebbe piuttosto.


Insomma, ha anche fame. Non mi sembra che stia soffrendo le pene dell'inferno. :mrgreen:
Siete lamentosi a volte.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> _inaspettatamente?_
> Sei la sorella cattiva di Jack lo squartatore?
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Inaspettatamente perché, se uno non l'ha letto, immagina retorica ridicola poi Dagli Appennini alle Ande colpisce a tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sto pensando.
> Non gli ho dato il campanello per chiamarmi quindi mi fa gli squillini e mi manda gli sms.
> Ho 38
> 
> ...


Mi fa muorire :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (8 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Insomma, ha anche fame. Non mi sembra che stia soffrendo le pene dell'inferno. :mrgreen:
> Siete lamentosi a volte.


un vero uomo con 37,5 solitamente chiede di poter scrivere testamento


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Daniele,

stavo pensando al tuo ragionamento … 
alle sensazioni di Circe … ecc. 

scrivo, senza prendere in considerazione la violenza fisica … 
e che vuoi, molti son fatti così, 
se non si vede il danno, allora non c’è violenza … 
arrivando persino a dire, che è un ricatto o 
una giustificazione se si esprime l’estremo … ecc. 

Come fare allora, per visualizzare questo tipo di violenza “psicologica”? 
(intendo entrambi i punti di vista, anche quella sociale)

E come fare, per togliere dalle zucche, quella “compassione” schifosa, 
che si ha verso le “vittime” (facendo avvolte l’occhiolino al traditore) 

Premetto, non ho le risposte … ma tutto è così deformato, falsato …  ...

Credo, che uno dei problemi principali sia, che ne siamo talmente assuefatti, 
che queste violenze sono viste come normali. 
Manca proprio una norma … un punto di riferimento etico comune, 
di un certo tipo di cultura sociale, 
che porta a riconoscere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. 
Perché si può dire quello che si vuole … 
ci sono due tipi d’inconsci … quello personale e quello sociale … 
entrambi influiscono … e di brutto pure. 
Ma, per com’è ora … quella norma statistica è immorale … 
perché c’è del danno, semplice, PUNTO.

C’è un rapporto completamente distorto … 

se rubo una caramella , uuuhhh guai … hai fatto un torto … 
se invece mi viene una depressione dopo una violenza … 
oh, poverina … avrà pure lei le sue colpe … colpa sua, se non sa reagire ecc. 

Ma, per arrivare a ciò, c’è da combattere l’ignoranza.
E per combattere questo tipo d’ignoranza, credo, bisognerebbe avanzare su due piani: dall’alto e dal basso. 
Da una parte i costi … numeri, fatti … (farmaci, terapie, ricoveri ecc.  … anche la morte) 
e dall’altra parte … scusa, ora urlo 
BASTA DI FARE LE VITTIME NEL SENSO … DI QUESTA SITUAZIONE SOCIALE. 
Cioè, sì, siamo vittime … di un incidente di percorso … 
ma assumerci pure il marciume sociale NO. 

E che diamine … su con la testa, anche se il petto fa un male atroce … 
non dobbiamo vergognarci! E di che poi?  Di ciò che pensa il marciume? 
Poveracci noi? NO, poveri d’animo loro … ignoranti!
Basta con questa stigmatizzazione! 
La depressione ci sta ... ma la vergogna NO. 

La cosa più assurda e atroce è questa ambiguità sociale ... che sta anche in molti di noi ...
in fondo in fondo ... lo sanno tutti ... ci troviamo nel limbo ... 
tutti come dei fessi ... a giustificare, a spiegare a destra e a manca, a distorcere ... perché non c'è suolo ... 
in piedi cavolo ... (saluto il Conte) ... :smile: ... 

NO ... NO a tutto il marciume ... rivoluzione ...  ...

... scusate ... l'occhio scappa di continuo sul giornale ... mi sta salendo lo schifo ... 

Ma … non lo so … 

Mi dissocio ... e prendo posizione (non ora, l'ho fatto tempo fa):
Io non centro nulla con le decisioni prese da altri ... da lui.
Hai fatto schifo, ora lavati la faccia ... e proponi una soluzione. 
E non il perdono del cavolo! Ma una soluzione! 
Ci deve lavorare lui ... ci deve pensare lui ... a come risarcire il danno!

Il lavoro di coppia ... è un'altra cosa ...

Comunque … questo ragionamento l’ho fatto riferendomi 
a vari tipi di violenze psicologiche … mobbing, bullismo, in famiglia ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

Sienne, 

Non posso che dirti che hai ragione come non mai, quando i danni non sono chiaramente visibili in Italia si fa finta che non esistano, pensa che io togliendo di mezzo 3 anni di merda in cui nel frattempo ho provato a suicidarmi, ho speso attivamente un capitale e non avendolo mia madre ha attinto a piene mani al suo fido in banca ed ora ha un buco che sto coprendo io...mese dopo mese anno dopo anno. Cosa vuol dire questo? Che oltre il danno ed il danno esistenziale che ho avuto c'è la beffa per cui io per più di 3 anni pagherò per una cosa che potevo non pagare se altri avessero avuto un minimo di "RISPETTO" nei miei confronti. Togliendo il fatto che io non sono tornato quello di un tempo e che quindi ho un danno esistenziale, mi chiedo perchè la legge non mi tutela in un qualche modo dalla violenza psicologica? Perchè quando le telefonavo il mio livore (scusate, ma anche giustamente), lei dalla prima volta mi ha detto che poteva denunciarmi per stalking, "intanto la legge era nuova e pur di fare scalpore non si sarebbe indagato se fosse vero o presunto?" così detto da lei? Queste sono minacce, queste sono violenze su violenze.
Io adesso ho reazioni stranissime a certe cose, adesso ho delle paure che sono patologia pura, eppure per la nostra società io non "avrei" dovuto subire danno...mentre avendolo subito devo stare zitto perchè non posso averlo subito.

La verità è che siamo in una società materialista in cui conta solo la violenza materiale, quella psicologica non esiste, perchè noi siamo macchine, androidi con una programmazione unica per lo stato, quella di pagare le tasse.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne,
> 
> Non posso che dirti che hai ragione come non mai, quando i danni non sono chiaramente visibili in Italia si fa finta che non esistano, pensa che io togliendo di mezzo 3 anni di merda in cui nel frattempo ho provato a suicidarmi, ho speso attivamente un capitale e non avendolo mia madre ha attinto a piene mani al suo fido in banca ed ora ha un buco che sto coprendo io...mese dopo mese anno dopo anno. Cosa vuol dire questo? Che oltre il danno ed il danno esistenziale che ho avuto c'è la beffa per cui io per più di 3 anni pagherò per una cosa che potevo non pagare se altri avessero avuto un minimo di "RISPETTO" nei miei confronti. Togliendo il fatto che io non sono tornato quello di un tempo e che quindi ho un danno esistenziale, mi chiedo perchè la legge non mi tutela in un qualche modo dalla violenza psicologica? Perchè quando le telefonavo il mio livore (scusate, ma anche giustamente), lei dalla prima volta mi ha detto che poteva denunciarmi per stalking, "intanto la legge era nuova e pur di fare scalpore non si sarebbe indagato se fosse vero o presunto?" così detto da lei? Queste sono minacce, queste sono violenze su violenze.
> Io adesso ho reazioni stranissime a certe cose, adesso ho delle paure che sono patologia pura, eppure per la nostra società io non "avrei" dovuto subire danno...mentre avendolo subito devo stare zitto perchè non posso averlo subito.
> ...


Sorrido Daniele... un sorriso amaro però. Lo stato ha ben altro a cui pensare, tipo scrivere sui pacchetti che il fumo uccide, oppure obbligare a mettere il casco, o che ne so... altre stronzate del genere che creano business, che probabilmente dietro ha tanta di quella merda che tutti sanno e che non denunciano. Ma si sa no? deve esserci un tornaconto, altrimenti.....


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

vedi ... io credo ... anzi () non so nulla ... ma una ragione me la devo dare,
se no il tutto non ha senso ... 

ok ... le cose capitano ... è normale ... 

prendo una storta ... curo il piede ... vedo cosa posso fare per il futuro ... ne parlo con altri ... tranquillamente. 

poi, capitano cose pesanti ... e anche questo è normale ... e non ne posso parlare ...  ...

e no, così non va!

secondo me, devi decidere ... guarda la tua storia, e rifletti ... cosa vuoi fare? 

io ho guardato la mia ... miiii avrei bisogno di sette vite come i gatti ...

ho scelto il bullismo ... 

infatti ... mi impegno molto su questo terreno ... 

per cambiare - almeno una piccola cosa ... 

in parte ci sto persino riuscendo ... 

influenzando i programmi di intervenzione all'interno delle scuole ... 

questo modo di vedere le cose ... dovrebbe diffondersi come un'epidemia ...

ma se non si fa niente ... niente accade ... 

sienne


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> vedi ... io credo ... anzi () non so nulla ... ma una ragione me la devo dare,
> se no il tutto non ha senso ...
> ...


tu sei da ammirare. io non risco a trovare un gancio a cui aggrapparmi x reagire definitivamente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, lo chiedo a te.
> Anche tu ti "vergognavi" delle corna ricevute? Che gli altri lo sapessero?


Ho avuto pudore per lui. Non per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Esci, guardati in giro, mettiti in testa che non hai nessuno a cui DEVY fedeltà, divertiti.
> 
> Fallo anche *per me*.


vivi per procura?


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho avuto pudore per lui. Non per me.


Ciao

alzo tutto ... dita, gambe ... 

l'animo giusto ...

Sienne


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Esci, guardati in giro, mettiti in testa che non hai nessuno a cui DEVY fedeltà, divertiti.
> 
> Fallo anche per me.


l'ho fatto all'inizio x reazione.  ma poi è scemata sempre più la voglia di uscire...non ho amiche (prima ne avevo una con cui condividevo tutto...) lavoro e faccio la mamma. x il momento sono solo una paranoica solitaria. che si piange addosso. che non vuole uscire. che non vuole rifarsi amici.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non farmela ricordare perchè quella gatta morta è l'altra faccia della medaglia delle facocere.
> Che essere insulso. Non ricordo nemmeno il nome.
> 
> 
> ...




anche a me


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> l'ho fatto all'inizio x reazione. ma poi è scemata sempre più la voglia di uscire...non ho amiche (prima ne avevo una con cui condividevo tutto...) lavoro e faccio la mamma. x il momento sono solo una paranoica solitaria. che si piange addosso. che non vuole uscire. che non vuole rifarsi amici.


Circe, prova a fare qualcosa di nuovo con tuo marito. Senza pretese di cancellare il passato, di dimenticare.

Qualcosa da condividere, semplicemente.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è terribile:rotfl::rotfl:


Una stronza che sa che lui non la ama e fa peso sulla sua invalidità per tenerlo legato a sè


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> l'ho fatto all'inizio x reazione.  ma poi è scemata sempre più la voglia di uscire...non ho amiche (prima ne avevo una con cui condividevo tutto...) lavoro e faccio la mamma. *x il momento sono solo una paranoica solitaria. che si piange addosso. che non vuole uscire. che non vuole rifarsi amici.*


so che è dura e che i miei interventi sembrano presi da un catalogo di banalità, ma piuttosto che restare in casa è meglio incazzarsi fuori, con il rischio di riuscire persino a distrarsi per un minuto. poi magari diventano due, dieci e così via. a botta fresca mi sono letteralmente sforzata per non isolarmi, ora riesco a staccare il cervello per un po' prima di deprimermi nuovamente. un abbraccio, forza circe.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Circe, prova a fare qualcosa di nuovo con tuo marito. Senza pretese di cancellare il passato, di dimenticare.
> 
> Qualcosa da condividere, semplicemente.


credo che prima dovrebbe trovare qualcosa solo per sé, un rifugio. poi ci sarà anche il tempo per la condivisione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> l'ho fatto all'inizio x reazione. ma poi è scemata sempre più la voglia di uscire...non ho amiche (prima ne avevo una con cui condividevo tutto...) lavoro e faccio la mamma. x il momento sono solo una paranoica solitaria. che si piange addosso. che non vuole uscire. che non vuole rifarsi amici.


Esci.Sforzati. Fatti un nuovo interesse. Per occupare la mente. La paranoia è un mostro che si nutre di sè stessa... e ingrossa... ingrossa.


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> credo che prima dovrebbe trovare qualcosa solo per sé, un rifugio. poi ci sarà anche il tempo per la condivisione.


A dire il vero mi chiedevo quanto fosse diverso affrontare una situazione simile per un uomo o una donna.

Può essere che per una donna è più complicato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero mi chiedevo quanto fosse diverso affrontare una situazione simile per un uomo o una donna.
> 
> Può essere che per una donna è più complicato?


ma dipende, secondo me. Si sente un grande bisogno di rinnovamento, di rivoluzione dopo un tradimento. Circe non ha molto tempo per sè e da quello che ho capito vive in un luogo che non offre molte possibilità di fare cose nuove. Ma in realtà il momento critico è quello dello strappo iniziale. Il dolore a volte è come le sabbie mobili, sei imprigionato, più ti ci agiti e più ti risucchiano... ma basta aggrapparsi a un rametto e piano piano riesci a venirne fuori. Non credo sia un problema di genere, non ha ancora trovato il rametto. Lo troverà.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero mi chiedevo quanto fosse diverso affrontare una situazione simile per un uomo o una donna.
> 
> Può essere che per una donna è più complicato?


credo che dipenda solo dalla persona, non importa se uomo o donna. credo, eh.


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vivi per procura?



Ultimamente quasi.


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dipende, secondo me. Si sente un grande bisogno di rinnovamento, di rivoluzione dopo un tradimento. Circe non ha molto tempo per sè e da quello che ho capito vive in un luogo che non offre molte possibilità di fare cose nuove. Ma in realtà il momento critico è quello dello strappo iniziale. Il dolore a volte è come le sabbie mobili, sei imprigionato, più ti ci agiti e più ti risucchiano... ma basta aggrapparsi a un rametto e piano piano riesci a venirne fuori. Non credo sia un problema di genere, non ha ancora trovato il rametto. Lo troverà.


dici? e chi ha voglia di buttare un ramo ad una spenta che si sta facendo ingoiare dalle sabbie mobili...in alcuni periodi come questo mi perdo in me stessa, non ho stimoli di nessun tipo. eppure in altri momenti ero un'amazzone.


----------



## Circe (8 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> so che è dura e che i miei interventi sembrano presi da un catalogo di banalità, ma piuttosto che restare in casa è meglio incazzarsi fuori, con il rischio di riuscire persino a distrarsi per un minuto. poi magari diventano due, dieci e così via. a botta fresca mi sono letteralmente sforzata per non isolarmi, ora riesco a staccare il cervello per un po' prima di deprimermi nuovamente. un abbraccio, forza circe.


grazie delle'abbraccio


----------



## sienne (9 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> tu sei da ammirare. io non risco a trovare un gancio a cui aggrapparmi x reagire definitivamente...


Ciao Circe,

ho dovuto riflettere … il termine “ammirare” mi ha lasciata, 
come dire, di stucco. 

Credimi, il momento del fare qualcosa viene … viene quasi da se. 
C’è quel periodo, che non si ha neanche la forza per fare le scale. 
Il male nell’anima sembra diventare fisico. 

Non ti so dare un vero consiglio. Molti dicono fa qualcosa, esci, trova un’occupazione ecc. 
Credo, che per alcuni questa sia la cosa più giusta. 
Io ho fatto, diversamente. Mi sono chiusa nel mio guscio. 
Non per piangermi a dosso … ma ho dovuto, come dire, mettere ordine nella testa – 
che è anche una forma di attività. 

Ho dovuto affrontare vari concetti e riformularli, per capire dove mi trovavo 
e che diammine è tutta questa cosa. 

Ti faccio un esempio abbreviato dei miei deliri:
“perdonare” … mi vengono quasi i brividi. Perché non vedo come concretare il perdono … 
include un amore incondizionato, l’espressione più alta di questo sentimento. 
Io questo però, per lui, non lo provo. Certo che lo amo, ma non a questo punto. 
Questo sentimento l’ho verso mia figlia. 

E allora non perdono. E ciò che significa ora? Vendetta? 
Ma lasciamo stare la vendetta, c’è già abbastanza male … 
il male blocca e basta, non produce un cavolo … e perdita di tempo ed energie … 

Dopo tanti giri nella testa, sono arrivata al punto: 
non sono io, che deve dimostrare questo grande atto d’amore. 
Io l’ho sempre fatto, in fin dei conti … standogli vicino, ascoltandolo, incoraggiandolo ecc. ecc. 
È LUI CHE LO DEVE FARE … è lui che ha implorato tutti i dei del cielo, purché io rimanessi … 
e allora, se è così … perdonami tu, per il mio non poter perdonare e prendi come sono le conseguenze. 

E il non perdonare, per me, non significa rinfacciare e stare a tirare fuori sempre questa storia, anzi. 
Significa semplicemente, che bisogna rimpostare tutto. Non si può continuare come prima. 

Perciò, se per te è il momento di ritirarti, stare sola … 
fallo, ma fallo per te e per trovare energie, per trovare di cosa tu hai bisogno!
il rametto ... forse è da un pò che sta proprio davanti a te ... 
ma ci vuole del tempo per vederlo ... 
ti abbraccio forte!!!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Circe,
> 
> ho dovuto riflettere … il termine “ammirare” mi ha lasciata,
> come dire, di stucco.
> ...


E' sempre bello leggerti.

Circe, ognuno di noi ti da consigli, in parte prende spunto dalla propria esperienza e ti scrive, credo che uno dei pochi luoghi comuni che risultano simili in tutte quelle coppie che rimangono assieme, è l'altalenarsi dei momenti, buoni, brutti, statici  e via discorrendo. In questo posso personalmente testimoniarti che, si esce totalmente fuori dal dolore, e si ritorna ad essere se stessi, migliorati e pieni di vita. Forza Circiuzza.... che è solo un momento da combattere e prendere come scotto da un errore che farà di te una donna ancora migliore e forte.


----------



## Circe (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' sempre bello leggerti.
> 
> Circe, ognuno di noi ti da consigli, in parte prende spunto dalla propria esperienza e ti scrive, credo che uno dei pochi luoghi comuni che risultano simili in tutte quelle coppie che rimangono assieme, è l'altalenarsi dei momenti, buoni, brutti, statici  e via discorrendo. In questo posso personalmente testimoniarti che, si esce totalmente fuori dal dolore, e si ritorna ad essere se stessi, migliorati e pieni di vita. Forza Circiuzza.... che è solo un momento da combattere e prendere come scotto da un errore che farà di te una donna ancora migliore e forte.


grazie claudio


----------



## Circe (9 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Circe,
> 
> ho dovuto riflettere … il termine “ammirare” mi ha lasciata,
> come dire, di stucco.
> ...


mi aiuti tanto con le tue parole. hai capito il mio stato d'animo..e quando si sta come sto adesso,  sentirsi compresi riscalda il cuore...


----------



## devastata (9 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci pensate?
> Lui muore, qualcuno legge il forum e ingabbiano Devy per omicidio volontario  e ci portano tutti in tribunale.
> 
> 
> ...



Non scherzarci troppo, questa notte la facocera, anche se io  la chiamo troia, e me ne da sempre la conferma,  dopo 4 mesi di silenzio,  ha mandato un msg a mio marito, 'come stai? Spero tu abbia risolto tutto, *TVB.*
Tebe, compra le ciglia finte, pago io. Tra poco esco, a domani, se resto sola è peggio.


----------



## devastata (9 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> l'ho fatto all'inizio x reazione.  ma poi è scemata sempre più la voglia di uscire...non ho amiche (prima ne avevo una con cui condividevo tutto...) lavoro e faccio la mamma. x il momento sono solo una paranoica solitaria. che si piange addosso. che non vuole uscire. che non vuole rifarsi amici.



Non va bene cosi, e lo dico anche per me, pure io vivo in un piccolo paese, dove tra l'altro non conosco nessuno, proprio nessuno, tranne di vista i coinquilini, due, e una anziana signora, quindi, complice pure il brutto tempo, sto giorni interi senza neppure uscire, e sbaglio.

Tu devi importi dei cambiamenti, io lo faccio uscendo la sera e seguendolo nei locali, non sempre volentieri, preferirei uscire con qualcun altro, purtroppo ho cambiato le mie abitudini quando sono nate le figlie, dando la libertà di divertirsi solo a lui,  SBAGLIANDO, e non saprei al momento con chi ALTRO uscire, ma non dispero possa cambiare in meglio la mia vita.

Un mese fa eri positiva, mi piaceva leggere che ti curavi e ti facevi notare, Circe, ricomincia da li. Cerca di piacere ad altri, poi starà a te dire di no, può essere uno stimolo ed una conferma.  

Nessuna di noi due può continuare a stare cosi tanto male.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non scherzarci troppo, questa notte la facocera, anche se io  la chiamo troia, e me ne da sempre la conferma,  dopo 4 mesi di silenzio,  ha mandato un msg a mio marito, 'come stai? Spero tu abbia risolto tutto, *TVB.*
> Tebe, compra le ciglia finte, pago io. Tra poco esco, a domani, se resto sola è peggio.


Il "come stai?" si potrebbe sopportare è il* TVB  *che la qualifica.


----------



## devastata (9 Marzo 2013)

Infatti, e neppure me ne ero accorta subito. Quella per me ha voglia di s........ ancora.

Anche perchè manda il msg all'una di notte...........


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, e neppure me ne ero accorta subito. Quella per me ha voglia di s........ ancora.
> 
> Anche perchè manda il msg all'una di notte...........


mi dispiace.
purtroppo ora ho presente il personaggio.


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, e neppure me ne ero accorta subito. Quella per me ha voglia di s........ ancora.
> 
> Anche perchè manda il msg all'una di notte...........


No. Non manda il messaggio all'una di notte perchè ha voglia di scopare.

Lo manda e a quell'ora, perchè sa di ferirti.
Perchè sa che così ti può fare del male.
Perchè tu la tieni tra voi.
E lei lo sa.

Facocera.


----------



## devastata (10 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non manda il messaggio all'una di notte perchè ha voglia di scopare.
> 
> Lo manda e a quell'ora, perchè sa di ferirti.
> Perchè sa che così ti può fare del male.
> ...



Però io l'ho letto alle dieci del mattino, quindi le è andata male se quello è l'intento.

Grazie Tebe.


----------



## Circe (10 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, e neppure me ne ero accorta subito. Quella per me ha voglia di s........ ancora.
> 
> Anche perchè manda il msg all'una di notte...........


e tu non demordere!!! tu sei l'ape regina e il fuco è tuo. rispondi tu al messaggio e dille che la denunci x stalking ...sta zoccola!!


----------



## Innominata (10 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non manda il messaggio all'una di notte perchè ha voglia di scopare.
> 
> Lo manda e a quell'ora, perchè sa di ferirti.
> Perchè sa che così ti può fare del male.
> ...


Ma certo che e' cosi'! la notte e' lo spazio privato per eccellenza. E' il tempo del ritorno all'essere primario e primo, come disse il poeta, e' la rappresentazione dell'intimita' e la sua custodia, in cui e' normale chiudersi dentro, e il mondo esterno rimane fuori. Lei si e' voluta introdurre in questo spazio che e' straordinatiamente personale, ha forzato la porta e si e' introdotta come un ladro. Piacere preciso, vellichio di un abuso di meschino potere. Vellichio di facocera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma certo che e' cosi'! la notte e' lo spazio privato per eccellenza. E' il tempo del ritorno all'essere primario e primo, come disse il poeta, e' la rappresentazione dell'intimita' e la sua custodia, in cui e' normale chiudersi dentro, e il mondo esterno rimane fuori. Lei si e' voluta introdurre in questo spazio che e' straordinatiamente personale, ha forzato la porta e si e' introdotta come un ladro. Piacere preciso, vellichio di un abuso di meschino potere. Vellichio di facocera.


CCCCCCUOTONE. Bisogna entrare nella forma mentis facocerae. So che è difficile. E' un percorso tortuoso. Non importa quello che ottiene lei: quello che conta è ciò che toglie a te. Non è più mio... ma non è neppure tuo. Non hai vinto, quell'uomo, se non ci fossi tu con i tuoi lacci e lacciuoli a tenerlo dentro la tua pozzanghera... tornerebbe di corsa a grufolare con me.
Quindi gli mando un messaggio di notte perchè a te venga il dubbio che... magari altre volte ci scambiamo messaggi di notte, mentre tu lo credi al tuo fianco, a dormire con te. 
E mi posso permettere di dirgli che gli voglio bene... perchè a lui fa piacere.
E, alla fine di tutto, è più probabile che un messaggio che arriva di notte... lo senta anche tu.
E che tu ne soffra. 
E non è amore questo.
E' facocerismo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma certo che e' cosi'! la notte e' lo spazio privato per eccellenza. E' il tempo del ritorno all'essere primario e primo, come disse il poeta, e' la rappresentazione dell'intimita' e la sua custodia, in cui e' normale chiudersi dentro, e il mondo esterno rimane fuori. Lei si e' voluta introdurre in questo spazio che e' straordinatiamente personale, ha forzato la porta e si e' introdotta come un ladro. Piacere preciso, vellichio di un abuso di meschino potere. Vellichio di facocera.



esatto.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CCCCCCUOTONE. Bisogna entrare nella forma mentis facocerae. So che è difficile. E' un percorso tortuoso. Non importa quello che ottiene lei: quello che conta è ciò che toglie a te. Non è più mio... ma non è neppure tuo. Non hai vinto, quell'uomo, se non ci fossi tu con i tuoi lacci e lacciuoli a tenerlo dentro la tua pozzanghera... tornerebbe di corsa a grufolare con me.
> Quindi gli mando un messaggio di notte perchè a te venga il dubbio che... magari altre volte ci scambiamo messaggi di notte, mentre tu lo credi al tuo fianco, a dormire con te.
> E mi posso permettere di dirgli che gli voglio bene... perchè a lui fa piacere.
> E, alla fine di tutto, è più probabile che un messaggio che arriva di notte... lo senta anche tu.
> ...



Sei il Maestro delle facocere.
Mi inchino.





Ma lo sai che quella cattivissima di Min mi ha detto che magari la moglie di Man mi vedrebbe come facocera.


Io.
Facocera.
Non ho dormito due giorni e mi sono strappata tutte le ciglia finte dallo stress


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CCCCCCUOTONE. Bisogna entrare nella forma mentis facocerae. So che è difficile. E' un percorso tortuoso. Non importa quello che ottiene lei: quello che conta è ciò che toglie a te. Non è più mio... ma non è neppure tuo. Non hai vinto, quell'uomo, se non ci fossi tu con i tuoi lacci e lacciuoli a tenerlo dentro la tua pozzanghera... tornerebbe di corsa a grufolare con me.
> Quindi gli mando un messaggio di notte perchè a te venga il dubbio che... magari altre volte ci scambiamo messaggi di notte, mentre tu lo credi al tuo fianco, a dormire con te.
> E mi posso permettere di dirgli che gli voglio bene... perchè a lui fa piacere.
> E, alla fine di tutto, è più probabile che un messaggio che arriva di notte... lo senta anche tu.
> ...


Ma del TVB non dite niente? E' una cosa da far cadere le balle anche a chi non le ha! Se uno mi scrivesse TVB riderei per una settimana.


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CCCCCCUOTONE. Bisogna entrare nella forma mentis facocerae. So che è difficile. E' un percorso tortuoso. Non importa quello che ottiene lei: quello che conta è ciò che toglie a te. Non è più mio... ma non è neppure tuo. Non hai vinto, quell'uomo, se non ci fossi tu con i tuoi lacci e lacciuoli a tenerlo dentro la tua pozzanghera... tornerebbe di corsa a grufolare con me.
> Quindi gli mando un messaggio di notte perchè a te venga il dubbio che... magari altre volte ci scambiamo messaggi di notte, mentre tu lo credi al tuo fianco, a dormire con te.
> E mi posso permettere di dirgli che gli voglio bene... perchè a lui fa piacere.
> E, alla fine di tutto, è più probabile che un messaggio che arriva di notte... lo senta anche tu.
> ...


Io ormai prendo appunti e sorrido quando scrivi delle facocere, è un'arte la tua, mi tiri su di morale. 
Verde per ringraziarti.
:amici:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma del TVB non dite niente? E' una cosa da far cadere le balle anche a chi non le ha! Se uno mi scrivesse TVB riderei per una settimana.



TVB


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei il Maestro delle facocere.
> Mi inchino.
> 
> 
> ...


Test facocera.
Nel caso tu dovessi interagire con l'ufficiale compagna:
Le diresti che, da quello che avevi capito,  il loro rapporto era da considerarsi finito? 
a) Sì
b) No
c) tenterei la fuga
Racconteresti dettagli dei rapporti sessuali?
a) Sì
b) No
c) tenterei la fuga
Ti scuseresti dicendo che tu non volevi ma la passione che lui provava alla fine ha travolto anche te?
a) Sì
b) No
c) tenterei la fuga
La rassicureresti dicendo che, NONOSTANTE TUTTO, lui non avrebbe mai lasciato la propria famiglia?
a) Sì
b) No
c) tenterei la fuga
E soprattutto... le diresti che comunque la storia era finita perchè TU lo avevi... LASCIATO?
a) Sì
b) No
c) tenterei la fuga


... attenzione perchè non è un test facile...


----------



## Innominata (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Test facocera.
> Nel caso tu dovessi interagire con l'ufficiale compagna:
> Le diresti che, da quello che avevi capito, il loro rapporto era da considerarsi finito?
> a) Sì
> ...


Aiuto! Ho un marito facocero! Esiste:unhappy:?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> TVB


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:TVTTB Tilovvo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Test facocera.
> Nel caso tu dovessi interagire con l'ufficiale compagna:
> Le diresti che, da quello che avevi capito,  il loro rapporto era da considerarsi finito?
> a) Sì
> ...


Se si risponde sempre "c" ho vinti qualche cosa? Se si risponde sempre "a" a lui si è facocerette?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Test facocera.
> Nel caso tu dovessi interagire con l'ufficiale compagna:
> Le diresti che, da quello che avevi capito,  il loro rapporto era da considerarsi finito?
> a) Sì
> ...





.....piccole facocere tebane crescono?


paura


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma del TVB non dite niente? E' una cosa da far cadere le balle anche a chi non le ha! Se uno mi scrivesse TVB riderei per una settimana.


ma l'ho scritto. Ti dirò di più. Quel 'Spero tu abbia risolto tutto', è ancora più perverso. Si risolve una situazione spiacevole, si risolve un problema... quindi il suo matrimonio è una situazione spiacevole, un problema... c'è un mondo di sottintesi in una frase apparentemente innocente. Io sono molto sssubdola sul lavoro, dopo le prime 20 tranvate che mi sono beccata per non essermi saputa parare il culo a dovere, ho imparato a scrivere frasi innocenti che potessero scatenare tempeste. Basta un aggettivo a far nascere un dubbio. 
Ma c'è sempre la seconda opzione: potrebbe essere un'idiota stratosferica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....piccole facocere tebane crescono?
> 
> 
> paura


Una risposta sola...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....piccole facocere tebane crescono?
> 
> 
> paura


Un poco facocera sei, ma di piccolo grado...sta attenta, potresti diventare una grossa facocera, il lato oscuro potrebbe sopraffarti, che la forza sia con te (o lo sforzo???)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma l'ho scritto. Ti dirò di più. Quel 'Spero tu abbia risolto tutto', è ancora più perverso. Si risolve una situazione spiacevole, si risolve un problema... quindi il suo matrimonio è una situazione spiacevole, un problema... c'è un mondo di sottintesi in una frase apparentemente innocente. Io sono molto sssubdola sul lavoro, dopo le prime 20 tranvate che mi sono beccata per non essermi saputa parare il culo a dovere, ho imparato a scrivere frasi innocenti che potessero scatenare tempeste. Basta un aggettivo a far nascere un dubbio.
> Ma c'è sempre la seconda opzione: potrebbe essere un'idiota stratosferica.


Io voto per l'idiota.


----------



## Gian (11 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non va bene cosi, e lo dico anche per me, pure io vivo in un piccolo paese, dove tra l'altro non conosco nessuno, proprio nessuno, tranne di vista i coinquilini, due, e una anziana signora, quindi, complice pure il brutto tempo, sto giorni interi senza neppure uscire, e sbaglio.
> Tu devi importi dei cambiamenti, io lo faccio uscendo la sera e seguendolo nei locali, non sempre volentieri, preferirei uscire con qualcun altro, purtroppo ho cambiato le mie abitudini quando sono nate le figlie, dando la libertà di divertirsi solo a lui,  SBAGLIANDO, e non saprei al momento con chi ALTRO uscire, ma non dispero possa cambiare in meglio la mia vita. Un mese fa eri positiva, mi piaceva leggere che ti curavi e ti facevi notare, Circe, ricomincia da li. Cerca di piacere ad altri, poi starà a te dire di no, può essere uno stimolo ed una conferma.
> Nessuna di noi due può continuare a stare cosi tanto male.


Reagire !! Reagire sennò siamo tutti fregati, uomini o donne poco cambia.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma l'ho scritto. Ti dirò di più. Quel 'Spero tu abbia risolto tutto', è ancora più perverso. Si risolve una situazione spiacevole, si risolve un problema... quindi il suo matrimonio è una situazione spiacevole, un problema... c'è un mondo di sottintesi in una frase apparentemente innocente. Io sono molto sssubdola sul lavoro, dopo le prime 20 tranvate che mi sono beccata per non essermi saputa parare il culo a dovere, ho imparato a scrivere frasi innocenti che potessero scatenare tempeste. Basta un aggettivo a far nascere un dubbio.
> Ma c'è sempre la seconda opzione: *potrebbe essere un'idiota stratosferica.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una risposta sola...





Daniele ha detto:


> Un poco facocera sei, ma di piccolo grado...sta attenta, potresti diventare una grossa facocera, il lato oscuro potrebbe sopraffarti, che la forza sia con te (o lo sforzo???)



non fate i creti.
Sono una facocera in erba?


:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma l'ho scritto. Ti dirò di più. Quel 'Spero tu abbia risolto tutto', è ancora più perverso. Si risolve una situazione spiacevole, si risolve un problema... quindi il suo matrimonio è una situazione spiacevole, un problema... c'è un mondo di sottintesi in una frase apparentemente innocente. Io sono molto sssubdola sul lavoro, dopo le prime 20 tranvate che mi sono beccata per non essermi saputa parare il culo a dovere, ho imparato a scrivere frasi innocenti che potessero scatenare tempeste. Basta un aggettivo a far nascere un dubbio.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non fate i creti.
> Sono una facocera in erba?
> 
> 
> :incazzato:


ehhhhhh.... se rispondi b.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhhhh.... se rispondi b.... :mrgreen:



he, ma ho anche risposto a tutte c.
Io scappo se arriva la signora Manager.
Ma ti pare che rimango li?
O meglio.
Rimango li e mi prendo il lordone fotonico eventualmente, ma poi...
Vai dal maritino...



E poi adesso è lui il facocero.
Mi tampina e io paura.
Chiamerò sua moglie, ho deciso


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> he, ma ho anche risposto a tutte c.
> Io scappo se arriva la signora Manager.
> Ma ti pare che rimango li?
> O meglio.
> ...


Un pochino sì, in effetti. Già mi stava sulle balle prima... adesso lo marco proprio male.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un pochino sì, in effetti. Già mi stava sulle balle prima... adesso lo marco proprio male.


ma sai che mi è venuto il dubbio che pensasse che io lo cercassi?
vabbè.
Vado a mangiare le olive giganti che mi sono comprata oggi.

Che bbbone le olive verdi e dolci giganti.
bone
bone
bone


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in questa fase di pessimismo triste cosmico gli ormoni sono l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.
> Ora devi diventare ancora più triste e sconsolata.
> Ti devi ridurre a straccio proprio.
> Adesso sei troppo felice.
> Non va bene.


Ho trovato titoli di film che fanno piangere: Gran Torino, Il buio oltre la siepe, L'uomo dei sogni, Ragazze vincenti.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho trovato titoli di film che fanno piangere: Gran Torino, Il buio oltre la siepe, L'uomo dei sogni, Ragazze vincenti.


no...a parte ragazze vincenti che non ho visto il resto non mi fa piangere.







sono una mostra


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no...a parte ragazze vincenti che non ho visto il resto non mi fa piangere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fatti girare il bilancio di qualche ente inutile...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no...a parte ragazze vincenti che non ho visto il resto non mi fa piangere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è facile trovare film da piangere senza storia d'amore. Mio fratello è figlio unico che ne dici?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fatti girare il bilancio di qualche ente inutile...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

